# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Die DNA-Analyse ist der Gleason-Bestimmung überlegen

## Reinardo

Hallo:-

 Die DNA-Analyse ist der Bestimmung des Gleason überlegen, und zwar  nicht nur bei der Erstdiagnose sondern auch für Kontrollen hinsichtlich der Fortentwicklung der Krankheit. Das zeigt sich besonders deutlich in meinem Fall.

Im November 2001 wurde bei mir ein Prostatakarzinom  Gleason 2 + 3  diagnostiziert. Vom Biopsat wurde nachträglich im Jahre 2007 ein DNA-Histogramm angefertigt. Das  Ergebnis wurde vom Pathogen  Alfred Böcking und dem Urologen Bliemeister wie folgt kommentiert: Im Jahr 2001 finden sich noch 95,4% der Tumorzellen mit einem annähernd normalen DNA-Gehalt von 2c,  4,7% mit einem DNA-Gehalt von etwa 4c und nur eine Zelle bei 7c Das entspricht überwiegend einer prognostisch günstigen peridiploiden DNA-Verteilung mit beginnendem Übergang in eine peritetraploide.
2c entspricht dem DNA-Gehalt eines normalen doppelten Chromosomensatzes.

Im Jahre 2001 wusste ich noch nichts von der   DNA-Zytometrie  und habe mich  für die 13-monatige Hormontherapie nach Leibowitz-Protokoll entschieden. Der PSA-Verlauf  ging wie erwartet schnell in den nicht messbaren Bereich und stieg später nur sehr langsam aber kontinuierlich wieder an.  
Ich war  zuversichtlich, nach heutigem Wissen hätte ich aber  erkennen können, dass es bei mir bereits Tumorzellen gab, bei denen die Hormontherapie mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht greifen und ein Progress  von Tumorzellen höherer Malignität sich einstellen würde.
Der Gleason-Score zeigt nur die quantitativ höchste und die zweithöchste Malignität an. Das DNA-Histogramm zeigt   a l l e  Malignitätsgrade an.

Im Jahre 2007 wurde im Rahmen  eines Gruppenversuchs mit 4 weiteren Teilnehmern aus dem Forum  abermals eine DNA-Analyse von meinem Tumor gemacht.Das Histogramm wurde wie folgt kommentiert: Es finden sich nur noch 4,3% der Tumorzellen mit einem peridiploiden DNA-Gehalt (um 2c), die meisten haben jetzt einen peridiploiden  Gehalt (um 4c) und es finden sich nun auch 1% der Zellen  über 9c. Der Gipfel bei 4c ist jetzt auffallend breit. Das entspricht einer peridiploiden DNA-Verteilung im Übergang zu einer x-ploiden (Typ B und C nach Tribukait.)"
Es ist anzunehmen, dass diese Entwicklung  in den Jahren  auch nach 2007  bei mir sich fortgesetzt hat, denn im Jahre 2009  wurde anlässlich einer TUR-P  von der Charité Berlin der Gleason auf  4 + 5  neu bestimmt.

Tribukait geht von einer jährlichen Progressionsrate peridiploider zu nicht diploiden Prostatakarzinomen von ca. 13% aus. Das bedeutet, dass  die jährliche spontane Progressionsrate von Reinardo in sechs Jahren 81% betragen hätte.  So kommentierte Böcking  im Jahre 2007  meinen Progress.

So sehr wir die Vermeidung von Übertherapie durch die neuen Möglichkeiten  von Aktiver Überwachung oder Watchful Waiting auch  begrüßen wollen, es sollte sich jeder aktive Überwacher jedoch  darüber im Klaren sein, dass  sein Tumor auf jeden Fall  zu größerer Bösartigkeit sich im Laufe der Zeit sich entwickeln wird. Tribukait hat im Symposium-Papier dieses Phänomen sehr gut beschrieben, und ich erinnere mich, dass ich sehr erschrocken war, als ich das auf meinen Fall bezogen gelesen habe: Langzeituntersuchungen machen deutlich, dass der Begriff eines klinisch insignifikanten Tumors nur unter Berücksichtigung einer Zeitangabe sinnvoll ist. Patienten mit lokalisierten  diploiden Grad I Tumoren haben zwar eine 5-jährige Tumor-spezifische Überlebenserwartung von mehr als 95%, die jedoch nach 10 Jahren auf 75% abgesunken ist. Wiederholte Biopsien bestätigen eine zeitlich fortlaufende Dedifferenzierung des Tumors.
Die DNA-Zytometrie  mittels Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie und DNA-Histogramm bietet  viel schonendere und sensiblere Kontrollmöglichkeiten über den Tumor-Progress als  die grobschlächtige Methode wiederholter Stanzbiopsien und Gleason-Bestimmungen, wie die Richtliniendas vorsehen.

In meinem Fall ist auch die Frage, ob die unmittelbar nach der Diagnose durchgeführte 13-monatige Hormontherapie mit verantwortlich war für den Progress, denn nach Tribukait erleiden Männer  mit einem peritetraploiden Karzinom  (Typ B) durch Hormontherapie  eher einen Überlebens n a c h t e i l, da die Hormontherapie nur selektiv wirkt und die verbleibenden höher malignen Zellen durch die Eliminierung geringer maligner Zellen einen Wachstumsvorteil erhalten. In diesen Fällen empfiehlt Böcking immer eine Hormontherapie in Kombination mit einer Strahlentherapie, weil letztere auch diejenigen Tumorzellen angreift, die von der Hormontherapie nicht erreicht werden 
Das hatte Böcking auch mir empfohlen. Ich habe es allerdings aufgrund meines schon damals fortgeschrittenen Alters nicht gemacht, weil ich Nebenwirkungen und .Folgeschäden der Strahlentherapie fürchtete. Ich hatte mich entschieden, bei Auftreten von Beschwerden nur palliative Hilfe zu suchen. 
Beschwerden stellten sich bei mir erstmals im Jahre 2009 ein. Ich habe jetzt keine gute Zeit, aber noch bin ich da. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Reinardo,
Zitat "Tribukait geht von einer jährlichen Progressionsrate peridiploider zu nicht diploiden Prostatakarzinomen von ca. 13% aus und "wiederholte Biopsien bestätigen eine zeitlich fortlaufende Dedifferenzierung des Tumors"
aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme wie z.B. in meinem Fall:
Diagnose 18.02.2004 T1c, GS 3+4, PSA 5,3, zytologisches Gutachten von Böcking 11.01.2005 : diploide DNA Verteilung 
Typ A nach Tribukait mit günstiger Prognose.
In 12.2010 TURP wegen Harnverhalt, keine Tumorzellen im Resektionsmaterial von 98 Gr., zur Sicherheit MRT/PET ohne Befund. Keine Therapie nur AS. Uro meint kein PCa mehr vorhanden.
Von einer zwangsweisen Progression und ständigen Dedifferenzierung in jedem Fall kann man danach kaum ausgehen.   
Gruß  Jürgen

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Jürgen:-

Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Einer der hier im Forum schreibenden Urologen hatte die Möglichkeit erwähnt, dass die TUR-P alle Krebszellen mit wegräumt und der Patient dann vom Krebs geheilt sei. Das scheint bei Dir Glücklichem wahrscheinlich der Fall gewesen zu sein. Insofern ist Deine Entwicklung eher mit einer Prostatektomie vergleichbar, wobei Du sogar deren Nebenwirkungen vermeiden konntest. Da kann ich mit Leibowitz nur sagen: Live long and be happy!

Gelegentlich bin ich kritisiert worden, weil ich mich in meinen Beiträgen sehr oft auf die Schriften von Tribukait stütze. 

Die Forschungen der Gruppe um Tribukait umfassen einen Zeitraum von etwa 14 Jahren in der Zeit von1978 bis 1989 und sind erhoben von Patienten in Stockholm, diie Mehrzahl aus der Urologischen Klinik sowie dem Karolinska Universitätskrankenhaus. Sie haben für mich, ebenso wie die frühen Erhebungen der Veterans Administration Cooperative Urological Research Group in Amerika den großen Bonus der "Naivität" in des Wortes ursprünglicher Bedeutung, d.h. sie sind unbeeinflusst gewesen von wirtschaftlichen Interessen. Nimm nur die vielen Publikationen und Versuchsreihen zur Hormontherapie, auf welche Lowroad sich so gerne bezieht, deren Ergebnisse aber doch im Grunde nur Lobpreisungen sind und "Man nehme"-Empfehlungen. Auf die schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen und Folgeschäden sowie auf die Fragwürdigkeit und Kontraproduktivität dieser Therapie bei sehr fortgeschrittener Erkrankung (Gleason 4+5, Aneuploidie) wird dabei gar nicht eingegangen. 
Die Hormontherapie wird z.Zt. verabreicht wie im Mittelalter der Aderlass. Damals stritten die Ärzte auch darüber, an welcher Stelle im Körper der Aderlass, zu welchen Zeiten und wie oft er für ein bestmögliches Ergebnis durchzuführen sei. Die Schwarze Pest wurde mit Aderlass bekämpft und, so las ich kürzlich, auch die hübsche und lebenstarke Lukrezia Borgia bei Kindbettfieber. Nach dem Aderlass beruhigten sich die unruhigen Patienten, was die Ärzte als ein Zeichen dafür werteten, dass die Therapie ihnen gut tut. Ganz so sind Urologen und Patienten zufrieden, wenn nach Hormontherapie der PSA-Wert sinkt. Das ist das Niveau, auf welchem weltweit Hormontherapie appliziert wird. 
Selektiv angewendet hat die Hormontherapie sicherlich palliativen Wert, bei rein diploiden Tumoren kann sie nach Leibowitz sogar kurativ wirken, aber was z:zt,  abläuft, ist Missbrauch aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen und zu Lasten der Erkrankten. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Tribukait geht von einer jährlichen Progressionsrate peridiploider zu  nicht diploiden Prostatakarzinomen von ca. 13% aus und "wiederholte  Biopsien bestätigen eine zeitlich fortlaufende Dedifferenzierung des  Tumors.
> 
> Auf die schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen und Folgeschäden sowie auf die Fragwürdigkeit und Kontraproduktivität dieser Therapie bei sehr fortgeschrittener Erkrankung (Gleason 4+5, Aneuploidie) wird dabei gar nicht eingegangen.


Es ist selbstredend nicht so, dass irgend ein vorhandener diploider Tumor eines Tages kippt und aneuploid wird.
Sondern es entsteht aus der Masse der vorhandenen Krebszellen ebenso zufällig eine einzelne aneuploide Zelle 
mit weiter entdifferenzierten Eigenschaften, wie vor Jahren aus der Masse von gesunden Prostatzellen eines 
Tages eine erste peridiploide (?) Krebszelle entstanden war.
Nun wächst aus dieser einen, vielleicht aneuploiden Zelle ein neuer Tumor, und da dieser weiter entdifferenziert ist,
 ist es wohl auch dieser, der mehr Metastasen streut als der peridiploide Stammtumor.

Die Gefahr, dass so ein weiter entdifferenzierter Tumor sich auch in anderer Hinsicht nicht mehr an die
Spielregeln das Organismus hält, ist entsprechend grösser, also z.B. dass er schneller wächst oder
dass er hormonunabhängig sei oder gar auf die PSA-Bildung verzichte. 
Ist also einmal so eine Zelle entstanden, wächst die unabhängig von der Therapie des Stammtumors 
unbemerkt vor sich hin, denn die Tumormasse des viel älteren Stammtumors ist ein Vielfaches. 
Guckt man Jahre später nochmals hin, überholt der rascher wachsende, weiter entdifferenzierte Tumor den Älteren. 

Entfernt man den Stammtumor per RPE, RT oder auch TURP, überlebt der bereits metastasierte
Jüngere Typ in (Micro-)Metastasen.  Er wächst in etwa so schnell, wie er auch ohne Therapie wachsen würde, 
also schneller als der Stammtumor und überschwemmt daher eines üblen Tages den Körper unkontrolliert. 
Das ist der Grund, warum RPE, RT und Hormontherapie die Lebenserwartung insgesamt nur wenig steigern.
Dass aber die Gesamttumormasse während längerer Zeit geringer bleibt mit der Therapie, 
steigert wohl zwischenzeitlich die Lebensqualität deutlich.

Schaut man meinen PSA-Verlauf an ...

... sieht man einen solchen 'Überholvorgang':
Die langsame PSA-Entwicklung über Jahre wird kurz vor der RPE rasend schnell. Nicht etwa, weil der
Tumor als Ganzes schneller wuchs, sondern weil sich ein weiter entdifferenzierter Stamm etabliert
hatte. Typischerweise hatte dieser auch die erste Phase der AHT überlebt in Metastasen fern von 
der Prostata, während die zweifelsohne vorhandenen, älteren Metastasen (N1 2/2) im Nahfeld 
sich nicht mehr von der 1. AHT erholen konnten: Im Beckenraum bin ich 'clean'.
Die Entwicklung des PSA nach der 1. AHT geschah mit derselben VZ wie jene dominant gewordene
Entwicklung kurz vor der RPE: Rund 8 Wochen. 
Tja, diese Metastasen scheinen immerhin noch auf die AHT zu reagieren.

Mit der 2. AHT (bei PSA 4ng/ml) hab ich nun einen PSA von 0.12ng/ml, wenn ich nichts getan hätte 
nach der 1. AHT-Intermittierung wären es jetzt, nach ca. 3 VZ-zyklen bereits ca. 32 ng/ml, 
Mitte nächsten Jahres wären es irgendwann schon 500ng/ml, etc. 

Bleibt die Frage, ob ein noch jüngerer, kastrationsresistenter Stamm bereits still sein Unwesen treibt
in Mikrometastasen. Das würden der tun, ob ich eine AHT bekomme oder nicht. Derweil schützt mich
aber die AHT noch vor dem oben beschriebenen Progress und das gibt mir Zeitgewinn gegenüber
den Dir nach langer symptomarmer Zeit leider nun wohlbekannten Symptomen.

Eine Therapie-Alternative hätte ich eh keine, auch wenn ich Kenntnis hätte von aneuploiden Zellen.
Oder sollte ich mich jetzt mit einer Chemo kaputtmachen?

Das Ganze ist kein Plädoyer gegen die Bestimmung der Ploidie, sondern die Feststellung, dass
mir mit so 'nem 4+5er GS wohl keine Alternative geboten wäre, selbst wenn ich jetzt wüsste, welche
Ploidie die Zellen in meinen Paraffin-Blöcken aufwiesen.

Oder irre ich mich?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Reinardo,
wenn mit der TURP auch alle Krebszellen weggeräumt worden wären, hätte man das ja bei der pathologischen Untersuchung des Materials feststellen müssen. Wie erwähnt war das aber nicht der Fall.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hans-Jürg.  Wird wirklich  a l l e s   Material untersucht?  Reinardo

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Reinardo,
falls Deine Antwort für mich gedacht war. Ob alles Material untersucht wurde kann ich natürlich nicht wissen sondern nur glauben. Das MRT/PET spricht jedenfalls für das Ergebnis. Den PSA beobachte ich weiter, allerdings in größeren Abständen als früher (6-12 Monate ) 
Interessant, dass bei der akuellen TURP von Schorchl ebenfalls keine Tumorzellen gefunden wurden.
Gruß  Jüregn

----------


## Schorschel

> ....Ob alles Material untersucht wurde kann ich natürlich nicht wissen sondern nur glauben. Das MRT/PET spricht jedenfalls für das Ergebnis. Den PSA beobachte ich weiter, allerdings in größeren Abständen als früher (6-12 Monate ) 
> *Interessant, dass bei der akuellen TURP von Schorschel ebenfalls keine Tumorzellen gefunden wurden.
> *Gruß Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen, 

ich mache das genauso wie Du und beobachte großmaschig erst mal weiter. 

Ich nehme an, dass ein "normaler" Pathologe sich nicht die resizierten 30+ml Drüsengewebe-Schnipsel, die er vom KH erhält, dann Zelle für Zelle anschaut, werde aber dazu nächste Woche mal mit Bonkhoff telefonieren. Ggf. lasse ich bei ihm eine Zweitbegutachtung machen. 

Alles Gute!!

Schorschel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich möchte erneut betonen, dass eine DNA-Analyse von Tumorzellen, nur SELEKTIV gemacht wird. D.h. man kann durchaus danabenstechen bzw. die "falschen" Tumorzellen für die Auswertung benutzen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hvielemi:-
Deine Ausführungen zur Tumorentstehung und -wachstum haben mich sehr interessiert, mache ich mir selbst doch auch sehr viel Gedanken darüber, insbes. in Bezug auf die Hormontherapie. Wie Du bin ich der Meinung, dass ein peridiploider Tumor nicht irgendwann "kippt" und zu einem aneuploiden Tumor wird. Die Segmente entwickeln sich, wie Du das m.E. richtig siehst, aus kleinsten Anfängen (1 Zelle) separat und unabhängig voneinander und stehen nur in Konkurrenz zueinander hinsichtlich ihrer Raumforderung. Ob nun diese "erste aneuploide Zelle" durch Mutation einer noch gesunden oder bereits peridiploiden Zelle entsteht, das werden wir zu unseren Lebzeiten wohl nie erforscht bekommen. Dass auch eine gesunde Zelle ohne erst peridiploid zu werden, sofort in eine aneuploiden Zelle umschlagen kann, das erleben wir z. B. bei einer Schädigung durch Strahlen. Das ist für uns aber wohl nicht der Normalfall. 
In den meisten Fällen ist der Krebs bereits gemischt entdifferenziert, wenn er entdeckt wird. Früh genug entdeckt wird er zun überwiegenden Teil noch peridiploid, d.h. in diesem überwiegenden Teil durch Hormontherapie beeinflussbar sein. Setzt man einen solchen Krebs nun dem 13-monatigen Trommelfeuer der DHB, d.h. der stärksten Form von Hormontherapie aus, dann ist der Krebs nicht mehr messbar und scheint auch verschwunden. Und doch schaffen es einige Krebszellen, das Trommelfeuer zu überleben, die dann wieder wachsen, schneller als der verschwunden geglaubte Krebs, und gefährlicher. Ein Rezidiv wächst heran. Das ist ja die Enttäuschung vieler Patienten, die eine DHB gemacht haben.
Nun bin ich der Meinung, dass es einem Forscherteam mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel der Feinnadel-Aspirations-Biopsie möglich sein müsste, unmittelbar oder kurze Zeit nach Beendigung einer DHB, durch Biopsien in kurzen Abständen an möglichst vielen Probanden herauszufinden, welcher Art diese Zellen sind, die überlebt haben, eine Medikation hiergegen zu entwickeln, möglicherweise eine Art von Chemotherapie, um dann diese Kombinationstherapie bei der Erstdiagnose von Niedrig- bis Mittleres-Risiko-Tumoren sofort einzusetzen. Bei vielen neu Diagnostizierten erübrigte sich dann Operation oder Bestrahlung, und die AS-Patienten wären ihrer Sorge um den richtigen Zeitpunkt für eine Intervention enthoben.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass ein solchesTeam von Urologen und Zytopathologen bei richtiger Zielsetzung und Leitung es schaffen kann, den Prostatakrebs in der überwiegenden Mehrzalhl der Fälle medikamentös zu besiegen, wenn man das nur entschieden genug anginge.

Zu Deinem Krankheitsverlauf finde ich auch richtig, dass Du die OP gemacht hast und bist auch konform mit Ausführungen hierzu von Stephan B, Strum in seinem Primer, Abschnitte 73 und 74. Nur möchte ich erinnern, dass bei Gleason 4-5 der PSA-Wert hinterfragt werden sollte und Du mit der Hormontherapie Teile des Krebses nicht erreichst. Vielleicht freundest Du dich doch noch mit der "leichten" Variante einer Chemotherapie an.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ob nun diese "erste aneuploide Zelle" durch Mutation einer noch gesunden oder bereits peridiploiden Zelle entsteht, ... Dass auch eine gesunde Zelle ohne erst peridiploid zu werden, sofort in eine aneuploiden Zelle umschlagen kann, das erleben wir z. B. bei einer Schädigung durch Strahlen. Das ist für uns aber wohl nicht der Normalfall. 
> In den meisten Fällen ist der Krebs bereits gemischt entdifferenziert, wenn er entdeckt wird.


Lieber Reinardo
Danke, dass Du Dich mit meinen laienhaften Vorstellungen zur Krebsprogression befasst hast.

Im Grunde genommen ist es egal, woher die weiter-entdifferenzierten, bzw. aneuploiden Zellen herkommen.
Klar schein mir in meinem mechanistisch einfachen Modell, dass diploide, gesunde Zellen die höchste Chromosomen-Ordnung aufweisen und dementsprechend stabil sind. Peridiploide Zellen sind ja schon nicht mehr ordentlich "aufgeräumt", also weniger stabil und anfälliger für weitere Unordnung bei der Teilung. So scheint mir plausibel, dass aneuploide Zellen sich entsprechend noch weniger stabil verhalten bei der Teilung und daher noch rascher entdifferenzieren. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass der weiter entdifferenzierte Zellstamm stets jünger ist, als der noch besser differenzierte, und dass die einen aus den anderen hervorgegangen sind.
Darin sehe ich den Grund des Aggressiverwerdens des Krebsgeschehnisses im Verlaufe der Zeit, (was ja gerade bei diploiden Stämmen eher weniger der Fall ist, weswegen sich dort die AS anbietet). 




> Zu Deinem Krankheitsverlauf finde ich auch richtig, dass Du die OP gemacht hast ... Nur möchte ich erinnern, dass bei Gleason 4-5 der PSA-Wert hinterfragt werden sollte und Du mit der Hormontherapie Teile des Krebses nicht erreichst. Vielleicht freundest Du dich doch noch mit der "leichten" Variante einer Chemotherapie an.


Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass der PSA nicht das Mass aller Dinge ist, zumal bei einem Gleason 4+5.
Deswegen befasse ich mich ja mit dem Thema der Ploidie, zumal ich ja an meiner PSA-Kurve vor der OP das Aggressiverwerden des Krebses durch jüngere Stämme schön zeigen kann (meine ich wenigstens). Eine Chemotherapie aber will ich vermeiden, denn ich leide seit Jahrzehnten an einer Multiplen-Chemikalien-Sensitivität (MCS), die sich äussert in einer extremen Empfindlichkeit gegen Lösungsmittel, Duftstoffe, Abgase, viele Medikamente (siehe z.B. meine Erfahrungen mit 'Zoladex' bzw. dessen Hilfstoffen).

Bevor ich mich in ein weiteres Medikamenten-Abenteuer stürze, bleibe ich bei der einigermassen akzeptablen AHT mit Leuprorelin ('Lucrin') und warte ab, was geschieht. Das kann lange gut gehen, kann eine Kastrationsresistenz sein, die sich am steigenden PSA manifestiert, oder sich im unangenehmeren Falle an Beschwerden zeigt, die unbemerkte, nicht PSA-exprimierende Metastasen verursachen würden.

Gegebenenfalls habe ich vor, dies mit der Heidelberger Radiorezeptorligandentherapie (Iod-131 PSMA) zumindest vorübergehend zu bremsen. Dies allerdings schliesst anschliessende Chemotherapien aus, es sei denn, diese finde nicht wie üblich als systemische Überflutung statt, sondern ähnlich der Radiorezeptorligandentherapie zellgenau gezielt, z.B. mittels META (Metastases targeting aptamers). Die Giftmengen würden dadurch gegenüber der systemischen Chemo auf einen Bruchteil reduziert. Aber da werkeln die in Bonn noch einige Zeit, bis das bereitsteht.

Mal sehen, vielleicht wird ja eh alles anders.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


PS 1:



> Stephan B, Strum in seinem Primer, Abschnitte 73 und 74 ...


... hab ich nicht gefunden. Kannst Du bitte den Link posten?

PS 2:
Ich werde anfangs Dezember für einige Tage Spaniens Sonne geniessen.
Auf Gran Canaria, aber nicht in den Dünen von Maspalomas, sondern 
wandernd in den wilden Barrancos des Westens und dem zentralen Gebirge.

----------


## Reinardo

hallo HVIELEMI:-

Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob Steven B. Strums Primer ins Internet übernommen ist. Ich meinte das Buch, englische Ausgabe. Hier der Text. auf den ich mich bezog:

Debulking the Tumor. From a cancer standpoint, RP quickly debulks a significant amount of tumor. This conceivably may restore immunologic balance between the patient and any residual tumor. Moreover, the prostate cancer within the gland itself represents the oldest portion of the cell population and thus the portion  of the tumor at high risk for mutation to a more resistant cell type.Therefore, surgical removal of potentially androgen-independent prostate cancer (AIPC) may have important long-term benefits. Lastly, the removal of the prostate by RP significantly diminishes or eliminates the concern for local spread of the desease to the bladder and/or rectum. Local extensiion of the PC to these sites, if it should occur, would seriously degrade the quality and quantity of life of the patient.

Mit besten Grüßen, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Steven B. Strums Primer, ... englische Ausgabe. 
> Hier der Text, auf den ich mich bezog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Debulking the Tumor. From a cancer standpoint, RP quickly debulks a significant amount of tumor. This conceivably may restore immunologic balance between the patient and any residual tumor. Moreover, the prostate cancer within the gland itself represents the oldest portion of the cell population and thus the portion  of the tumor at high risk for mutation to a more resistant cell type.Therefore, surgical removal of potentially androgen-independent prostate cancer (AIPC) may have important long-term benefits. Lastly, the removal of the prostate by RP significantly diminishes or eliminates the concern for local spread of the desease to the bladder and/or rectum. Local extensiion of the PC to these sites, if it should occur, would seriously degrade the quality and quantity of life of the patient.


Danke für's Abtippen.
Dazu hab ich gleich noch eine etwas holperige Übersetzung verfasst:




> Die Tumormasse reduzieren.
> Vom Krebs-Standpunkt aus reduziert die RPE den Tumor rasch und um ein signifikantes Mass.
> Dies kann möglicherweise das immunologische Gleichgewicht wiederherstellen zwischen Patienten und alfälligem restlichen Tumor. Außerdem stellt der Prostatakrebs innerhalb der Kapsel den ältesten Teil der Zellpopulation dar, und somit jenen Teil des Tumors mit einem besonderss hohen Risiko für die Mutation zu resistenten Zellen. Daher kann die chirurgische Entfernung von potentiell androgenunabhängigen Prostatakrebs (AIPC) massgebliche langfristige Vorteile haben. Schließlich wird durch die Entfernung der Prostata mittels RPE die Gefahr der lokalen Ausbreitung der Krankheit auf die Blase und/oder das Rectum signifikant verringert oder gar beseitigt. Die lokale Ausbreitung des Krebsen auf diese Organe würde, wenn sie auftreten sollte, Lebensqualität und -dauer des Patienten ernsthaft beeinträchtigen.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

PS: 
Hier der Amazon-Link zur Buchvorschau
 (Klick ins Bild funktioniert nicht)

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Schorchel,
ich habe auch von Bonkhoff ein Zweitgutachten eingeholt. Auch er hat keine Tumorzellen gefunden. In einem Gespräch meinte er der Tumor könne noch in der Peripherie sitzen. Habe dann ein MRT/PET machen lassen, ebenfalls ohne Befund.
Bleibt die Frage, wo ist der Turmor geblieben, an Wunder glaube ich eigentlich weniger.
Schaun mer mal wie es weitergeht.
Auch Dir Alles Gute  Jürgen

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,




> Ich möchte erneut betonen, dass eine DNA-Analyse von Tumorzellen, nur SELEKTIV gemacht wird. D.h. man kann durchaus danabenstechen bzw. die "falschen" Tumorzellen für die Auswertung benutzen.


Da bei der Tur-P durch Resektion die beiden Lappen - oder auch Mittelteil ( Transitionalzone - ausgeschält/ausgehobelt werden, fallen hier Resektionsspäne an. Man kann natürlich nicht alle Resektionsspäne auf die Objektträger bringen. Hier ist also schon eine gewisse Selektion erforderlich.
Ganz findige bringen auf die Objektträger an allen Seiten so viel Untersuchungsmaterial auf, dass viel Untersuchungsmaterial dem Pathologen zur Verfügung steht.

Je weniger Material, umso geringer die Chancen einer objektiven Bestimmung. Das subjektive Element der Selektion läßt sich ja bekanntlich dadurch objektivieren, dass man das Untersuchungsmaterial sowohl vom Ort als auch von der Menge kenntlich macht und durch Quantität erhöht.

Geht der Operateur - so weit als möglich - an den Kapselrand erhöht sich auch die Aussage in Bezug der peripheren Zone.
Nicht umsonst habe ich die Tur-P gleich mit einer Hifu gemacht, wohlwissend hier im experimentellen Bereich mich zu befinden.

Was solls, der Erfolg ist jedenfalls - bei meiner Prostata - nach mehreren Pet/Colin/F18/Ct nicht mehr weg zu diskutieren. 

Da in der derzeitigen Praxis die Tumormassenreduzierung immer noch nicht akzeptiert scheint und diese von @Hvielemi noch einmal eingestellte Erkenntnis hier noch einmal vorgestellt wird zur Tumormassenreduzierung, ist festzustellen, dass diese Erkenntnis - als experimentell angesehen - und schnell auf dem Altar der systemisch Erkrankten geopfert wird.
D. h. nichts Anderes, dass bei systemisch Erkrankten Tumormassenreduzierung als nicht erforderlich angesehen wird.

Statt dessen eine ADT angeboten wird, die nur noch eine palliative Wirkung auf Zeit entwickelt, wohlwissend, dass diese Therapie Tumorzellen/Gewebe schneller entdifferenziert und die Kastrationsresistenz größenteils Therapieinduziert ist.

Da der von @Reinardo eingestellt Thread der DNA-Z. zur Verlaufskontrolle durch die Feinnadelaspiration ein geeignetes Mittel zur Veränderung darstellt, haben wir ja - und wird noch - hinlänglich diskutiert.
Aber welche Therapieveränderungen werden die neuen Erkenntnisse - evtl. bei Erhöhung der Malignität - dann erbringen?

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Schorschel

> Ich möchte erneut betonen, dass eine DNA-Analyse von Tumorzellen, nur SELEKTIV gemacht wird. D.h. man kann durchaus danabenstechen bzw. die "falschen" Tumorzellen für die Auswertung benutzen.
> Daniel Schmidt





> Da bei der Tur-P durch Resektion die beiden Lappen - oder auch Mittelteil ( Transitionalzone - ausgeschält/ausgehobelt werden, fallen hier Resektionsspäne an....
> Hans-J.


Hallo Hans.J.,

Daniel Schmidts Hinweis ist bzgl. Reinardo schon angebracht, denn R. hat 2007 in Lütjensee keine TURP gemacht, sondern eine FNAB. Ich war damals ja einer der anwesenden und mitmachenden Betroffenen. Ich halte es für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die FNAB-biopsierten Zellen von 2007 ("nur noch 4,3% peridploid") ausgerechnet aus demselben Herd stammen, der 2001 biopsiert worden war ("noch 95,4% peridipolid"). 

Insofern, lieber Reinhard, finde ich die Tribukait-basierte Mathematik (13% Progressionsrate p.a. = 81% in den fraglichen 6 Jahren) sehr gewagt. Dass Prof. Böcking, der damals ja ebenfalls anwesend war und den ich ansonsten sehr schätze, auf diese Weise versucht, den zugegebenermaßen dramatischen Abfall von 93,4% auf 4,3% mathematisch plausibel erscheinen zu lassen, verwundert mich. Diese Herleitung wäre m.E. nur dann vertretbar, wenn er sicher annehmen könnte, in beiden Fällen vom selben Tumorherd auszugehen - das aber kann er m.E. keinsfalls.

Unabhängig davon finde ich die Überlegenheits-Debatte ziemlich verworren und auch unnütz. Da es kaum noch Ärzte gibt, die eine gute FNAB-Routine haben, werden sowieso fast alle DNA-Zytometrien mit stanzbiopsierten Zellen gemacht. Dann hat man sowieso auch immer den GS. Dann gibt es doch nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

Wenn Ploidie, GD, PSA-Wert an sich, PSA-Velocity und PSA-Verdopplungszeit in ähnliche Richtungen weisen, stellt sich die Überlegenheits-Frage erst gar nicht.Wenn die Werte nicht "zusammenpassen", dann muss man differentialdiagnostisch weitersuchen. In einem solchen Fall zu sagen, die Polidie hat Recht, fände ich hochriskant.

Ich kann daher nur empfehlen, das Thema Diagnostik so zu handhaben, wie ich es - erfreulicherweise erfolgreich, wie ich glaube und hoffe - gemacht habe, nämlich immer das Gesamtpaket an Parametern zu würdigen und daraus so schlüssige Konsequenzen zu ziehen wie irgend möglich.

Wenn ich das anders gemacht hätte, dann hätte ich mich bei der Vogl-Diagnose (Prof. Vogl ist der Radiologie-Ordinarius an der Uniklink Ffm.) gleich erschießen können, der er diagnostizierte bei mir 2004 aufgrund seines MRT mit rektaler Spule ein T3 mit partiellem Kapseldurchbruch und hochaggressiver Tendenz. Da das nicht zu anderen Erkenntnissen passte, habe ich weitere Untersuchungen machen lassen, war 2x bei unserem "Urologen fs" usw.usw.

Das Ergebnis meines ständigen "Kampfes" mit den Parametern findest Du hier (mein "Schlussbericht" vom Wochenende):

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...cht-Schorschel

Ich hoffe, dass ich auch noch in 10 Jahren sagen kann, alles oder zumindest vieles richtig gemacht zu haben.

Alles Gute wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Daniel Schmidts Hinweis ist bzgl. Reinardo schon angebracht, denn R. hat 2007 in Lütjensee keine TURP gemacht, sondern eine FNAB. Ich war damals ja einer der anwesenden und mitmachenden Betroffenen. Ich halte es für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die FNAB-biopsierten Zellen von 2007 ("nur noch 4,3% peridploid") ausgerechnet aus demselben Herd stammen, der 2001 biopsiert worden war ("noch 95,4% peridipolid").


Danke! Sie verstehen mich so gut... :-)

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Unabhängig davon finde ich die Überlegenheits-Debatte ziemlich verworren und auch unnütz. Da es kaum noch Ärzte gibt, die eine gute FNAB-Routine haben, werden sowieso fast alle DNA-Zytometrien mit stanzbiopsierten Zellen gemacht. Dann hat man sowieso auch immer den GS. Dann gibt es doch nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> Wenn Ploidie, *GD*, PSA-Wert an sich, PSA-Velocity und PSA-Verdopplungszeit in ähnliche Richtungen weisen, stellt sich die Überlegenheits-Frage erst gar nicht.Wenn die Werte nicht "zusammenpassen", dann muss man differentialdiagnostisch weitersuchen. In einem solchen Fall zu sagen, die Polidie hat Recht, fände ich hochriskant....
> 
> Schorschel


Das muss natürlich "GS" = Gleason Score heißen. Danke für den Hinweis per Mail.

Schorschel

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Hans-J,
Du schreibst " man kann natürlich nicht alle Resektionsspäne auf die Objektträger bringen. Hier ist also schon eine gewisse Selektion erforderlich." Ist das so zu verstehen, dass nicht das gesamte Material untersucht wird und somit die Möglichkeit besteht, dass in dem nicht untersuchten Material Tumoranteile nicht erfasst werden?
Nach dem histologischem Befund für meinen Fall scheint mir diese Aussage fragwürdig. In meinem Befund heißt es:
Aus dem Tumormaterial werden repräsentative Gewebsentnahmen vorab histologisch untersucht. Nach erstmaliger Durchsicht der repräsentativen Gewebsentnahmen konnte kein Carcinom festgestellt werden, so dass das Material nachfolgend* vollständig* histologisch aufgearbeitet wurde.
Ich kann nicht erkennen wieso nur ein selektierter Teil des Materials untersucht worden sein sollte.
Gruß  Jürgen

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Schorschel:-

Ich freue mich immer, einen Beitrag von Dir zu lesen, jedoch sind wir bei folgender Aussage von Dir nicht einig:

"...Unabhängig davon finde ich die Überlegenheits-Debatte ziemlich verworren und auch unnütz." 

In meinem Fall hätte im Jahre 2001 das DNA-Histogramm mich gewarnt und ich hätte schon viel früher eine Kontrollbiopsie (FNAB) machen lassen  und nicht erst in Lütgensee. So habe ich mich mit Gleason 2+3 = Haustierkrebs zzgl. DHB jahrelang in Sicherheit gewähnt. 

Die inzwischen akzeptierte Option des AS gab es damals noch nicht. Die von der Urologie angebotenen Therapien waren krude und Angst erregend. Von den diagnostichen Möglichkeiten der DNA-Analyse  hatten wir in 2001  noch keine Ahnung.  Heute wüsste ich mit Prostatakrebs auch besser umzugehen als damals.

Ich bin nun tatsächlich der Überzeugung, dass die Ploidie-Bestimmung und die Kontrolle von AS mittels FNABs dem derzeit angebotenen Verfahren wiederholter Kontrollen mittels Stanzbiopsien überlegen wäre. Ich jedenfalls würde es nie anders mit mir machen lassen.  Dass es nur wenige Ärzte gibt, die eine FNAB machen können, ist richtig, aber ein amerikanisches Wort lautet: There's no law against learning.

Nun lies einmal, was im Parallelthread (ALTA-Klinik) der Strahlentherapeut zur Ünabdingbarkeit klassischer Stanzbiopsien schreibt. Mit keinem Wort geht er in seiner Antwort auf die Krudität des Verfahrens ein, auf die Verletzungen in der Prostata, die Vernarbung und auf die Risiken von Blutungen über Infekte bis hin zur Sepsis, ganz abgesehen von der auch hier bestehenden Möglichkeit, daneben zu stechen.  Was er da schreibt ist eine Horror-Auflistung von Dingen, die alle passieren können, wenn man es anders machen würde. Natürlich verändert sich im Krebs immer etwas. Aber das zeigt sich im Histogramm ebenfalls und sogar in  mehr Detail. Hat man Zweifel, kann man die Prozedur wiederholen, ohne Betäubung, weil die FNAB nicht mehr ist als ein Nadelstich mit etwas Kitzel im Prostatabereich, die DNA-Auswertung sogar eine Kassenleistung. Du hast das in Lütgensee doch selbst auch mitgemacht?

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## tom aus lu

> Nun lies einmal, was im Parallelthread (ALTA-Klinik) der Strahlentherapeut zur Ünabdingbarkeit klassischer Stanzbiopsien schreibt. Mit keinem Wort geht er in seiner Antwort auf die Krudität des Verfahrens ein, auf die Verletzungen in der Prostata, die Vernarbung und auf die Risiken von Blutungen über Infekte bis hin zur Sepsis, ganz abgesehen von der auch hier bestehenden Möglichkeit, daneben zu stechen. Was er da schreibt ist eine Horror-Auflistung von Dingen, die alle passieren können, wenn man es anders machen würde. Natürlich verändert sich im Krebs immer etwas. Aber das zeigt sich im Histogramm ebenfalls und sogar in mehr Detail. Hat man Zweifel, kann man die Prozedur wiederholen, ohne Betäubung, weil die FNAB nicht mehr ist als ein Nadelstich mit etwas Kitzel im Prostatabereich, die DNA-Auswertung sogar eine Kassenleistung.


Ich würde dies als klassische Klientelpolitik bezeichnen. Auch ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen warum ausgerechnet bei der Prostata eine Krebsdiagnostik und Beobachtung mittels FNAB und DNA-Analyse nicht funktionieren sollte was bei anderen Organen schon längst Standard geworden ist. Wer käme auf die Idee eine Leber oder eine Schildrüse zwöf oder mehrmals zu durchlöchern um evtl. einen winzigen Krebsherd zu entdecken? Warum sind wir Männer immer noch gewillt dies mit unserer Prostata zu tun obwohl es andere Möglichkeiten gäbe? Warum schrillen bei uns nicht die Alarmglocken wenn bei negativen Mehrfachbiopsien der PSA kontinuierlich nach oben tendiert was bei den entstehenden Läsionen nur die Folge von der zunehmenden Zerstörung eines Organes ist? 

Die Antwort ist einfach, jeder Urologe kann eine Stanzbiopsie mehr oder weniger fachgerecht über die Bühne bekommen, ein eingebürgertes, einnahmeversprechendes diagnostisches Mittel und so wird auch in den nächsten Jahren keinerlei Interesse bestehen an diesem Verfahren was zu ändern! Auch Leitlinien werden davon nicht abrücken, da auch hier die Klientelpolitik voll Ihre Entfaltung findet. 

Im Hinterkopf habe ich immer meine Frage an einen mir bekannten Klinikurologen ob er eine Stanzbiopsie selbst an sich dulden würde. Die Antwort war eindeutig: NIEMALS!

Tom

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich würde dies als klassische Klientelpolitik bezeichnen. Auch ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen warum ausgerechnet bei der Prostata eine Krebsdiagnostik und Beobachtung mittels FNAB und DNA-Analyse nicht funktionieren sollte was bei anderen Organen schon längst Standard geworden ist. Wer käme auf die Idee eine Leber oder eine Schildrüse zwöf oder mehrmals zu durchlöchern um evtl. einen winzigen Krebsherd zu entdecken?


Sie vergleichen hier Äpfel mit Orangen. Die Therapie eines Leberzellkarzinoms oder eines Schilddrüsenkarzinoms in der ersten Linie ist gleich, egal was man für einen Tumortyp findet.
Leberzellkarzinome und Schilddrüsenkarzinome werden operiert als erster Schritt. Das ist immer so.
Bei der Prostata hat man dagegen ein Fülle von verschiedenen Therapiemöglichkeiten und kann sogar die Therapie vermeiden (AS), wenn das Profil günstig ist.
Dafür brauchen Sie die Stanzbiopsie. Keine FNAB kann Ihnen diese Informationen liefern.

Wenn Sie Ihre Entscheidung nur von einer FNAB abhängig machen, besteht die Gefahr eine Über- oder Unterbehandlung.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,




> Wenn Sie Ihre Entscheidung nur von einer FNAB abhängig machen, besteht die Gefahr eine Über- oder Unterbehandlung.


Mich interessiert, auf welcher Datenlage diese Aussage basiert.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> Mich interessiert, auf welcher Datenlage diese Aussage basiert.
> Gruß Knut.


Meinen Sie eine randomisierte Studie? Die gibt es nämlich nicht.

Allerdings ist es ganz klar, dass die FNAB nur eine gezielte Biopsie einen einzigen Prostatabereichs ist. Und damit haben Sie keine Aussage darüber, was "gleich nebendran" passiert.$

Die europäischen Urologie Guidelines schreiben:
http://www.uroweb.org/gls/pdf/08%20P...3th%202012.pdf

"6.4.10 Fine-needle aspiration biopsy
Fine-needle aspiration biopsy is no longer state of the art."

----------


## Stempel

Freiwillige gesucht für eine randomisierte Studie: 


> Meinen Sie eine randomisierte Studie? Die gibt es nämlich nicht.


In den Vorbereitungsgesprächen erfahren die Probanden (Männer wie wir) dann zunächst dies: 




> Sinn der Biopsien während der AS ist zu erkennen:
> A) ob der Tumor seinen Gleason Score (also seine Aggressivität) verändert
> und
> B) ob sich das Ausmass der Befalls der Prostata verändert
> 
> A) schaffen sie bedingt mit einr gezielten, einzigen Stanze. Man kann  leicht "danebenstechen" und den weniger aggressiven Anteil erwischen, so  dass man erstmal beruhigt bleibt, während 1 cm daneben ein Gleason  Score 8 wächst. Ich hatte gerade letzte Woche einen Patienten gesehen,  dessen GS6 innerhalb eines Jahres unter AS auf ein GS8 in einer Stanze  hochging, der Rest der Stanzen blieb bei GS6.
> B) schaffen Sie mit einer einzigen Stanze gar nicht. Sie haben keinerlei  Information über die Tumorlast in der Prostata, Befall von einen oder  beiden Lappen, Befall kapselnah, etc. Alles wichtige Infos, wenn man die  weitere Behandlung planen möchte.


Denn derart mechanistische Erkenntnis bekommt man durch Kenntnis der Methode alleine. 

Ziel der randomisierten Studie: 
Haben Patienten mit lokalem PCa eine höhere Rückfallrate und -schwere bei Überwachung der active surveillance mit FNAB oder klassischer Stanzbiopsie? Ist die Lebensqualität höher? 

Durchführung Die Patienten werden zufällig in 2 Gruppen augeteilt: 
A: klassische Stanzbiopsie
B: Fine-needle absorption biopsy

Messmethode: 
- allgemeine Lebensdauer
- beschwerdefreie Lebensdauer
- krebsspeizifische Todesrate

Selbst wenn Herr Schmidt gelänge, eine solche Studie beim medizinischen review durchzubringen... Freiwillige muss er immer noch finden. 

Gut, Spaß muss sein. Gibt man also den Text "Fine-needle aspiration biopsy" in das Suchfenster meiner Quelle unten, erhält man Antworten nur aus den Bereichen Brust- und Schilddrüsenkrebs. 

Tschulljung, Daniel, für "Deine" Studie wäre ich nicht eligible... leider, schnief und Gruß,
Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Wenn Sie denken, dass Ihr Spott mich irritieren würde, irren Sie sich.
Ich bin Strahlentherapeut, nicht Urologe, daher bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartnet für eine solche Studie.

Darüber hinaus, falls Sie tatsächlich Ihr Nachschlagwerk die NCCN-Guidelines nennen, dann sollten Sie mal nachlesen, was die Herren dort empfehlen: Die transrektale Stanzbiopsie der Prostata. Von FNAB, kein Wort.
http://www.nccn.org/professionals/ph...f/prostate.pdf

----------


## tom aus lu

> Bei der Prostata hat man dagegen ein Fülle von verschiedenen Therapiemöglichkeiten und kann sogar die Therapie vermeiden (AS), wenn das Profil günstig ist.
> Dafür brauchen Sie die Stanzbiopsie. Keine FNAB kann Ihnen diese Informationen liefern.
> 
> Wenn Sie Ihre Entscheidung nur von einer FNAB abhängig machen, besteht die Gefahr eine Über- oder Unterbehandlung.


Die in Deutschland zu annähernd 90% in der Empfehlung einer RPE und auch meistens so enden. Wenn das keine Gefahr der Überbehandlung ist.

Die Gefahr der Unterbehandlung haben Sie auch wenn mit den 12 Stanzen "daneben" gestochen werden.

Die FNAB könnte also zur Erstdiagnose herangezogen werden um ein Karzinom zu manifestieren. Wenn dann eine Tendenz zu einem kurativen Ansatz erkennbar wird kann immer noch eine Stanzbiopsie erfolgen.

Wie gerade wieder in einem anderen Thread (Prostatanfänger) angefragt soll auch dort wieder zu einer Biopsie gegriffen werden um einen Patienten eine Sicherheit zu geben die nicht existiert. Die Stanzbiopsie wird in Deutschland verkauft wie Busfahren. Ganz ohne Risiko, schmerzfrei und komplikationslos. Das sich ein Patient dabei meistens in eine Spirale begibt aus der er nicht mehr entrinnen kann wird keinem vorher verdeutlicht. Und so wird munter darauf los gestanzt, so lange bis man dann doch endlich einen Krebs finden möge um den Patienten dann von seiner nahezu komplett lädierten, vernarbten und meistens entzündeten Prostata zu befreien. Das ist der Preis den Patienten eingehen. Wie die Stanzbiopsie bei meinem Vater abgelaufen ist erspare ich Ihnen lieber an dieser Stelle. Zusammengefasst kam man es mit "ärztlich legitimerte Folter" bezeichnen.

Um alternativlos Empfehlungen auszusprechen bedarf es einer 100%igen Überzeugung. Darum sollten Sie sich immer fragen ob Sie persönlich auch diesen Weg einschlagen würden....

Tom

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Professor A. Heidenreich, Chairman des Teams für die Formulierung der europäischen Guidelines on Prostate Cancer habe ich bisher nur als Therapie-"hardliner" kennengelernt. Leute wie er für die Therapie, ebenso wie Professor Bonkhoff für die Pathologie , entscheiden hierzulande, was "richtig" ist, formulieren oder nehmen bestimmenden Einfluss auf die Richtlinien. Auf Ängste und vom Patienten zu tragende Risiken wird gar nicht eingegangen, gute Argumente von Reformern werden beiseite geschoben, als "obsolet" oder "nicht state of the art" bezeichnet.  Man verweigert sich einer Diskussion. 
Diese Protagonisten haben natürlich ein Heer von Nachbetern und Claqueuren, welche, in Abhängigkeit stehend und karrierebewusst, gar nicht anders können als mitzumachen.
Nein, mit Überzeugungsarbeit wird man die Diagnostik nicht reformieren können. Nur die Patienten selbst haben die Macht, durch Verweigerung rabiater Diagnostik andere Verfahren zu erzwingen. Etwa wie George Orwell in seinem "1984" schreibt: "If there is hope it lies in the proles".

Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel:-
> 
> ....Ich bin nun tatsächlich der Überzeugung, dass die Ploidie-Bestimmung und die Kontrolle von AS mittels FNABs dem derzeit angebotenen Verfahren wiederholter Kontrollen mittels Stanzbiopsien überlegen wäre. Ich jedenfalls würde es nie anders mit mir machen lassen. Dass es nur wenige Ärzte gibt, die eine FNAB machen können, ist richtig, aber ein amerikanisches Wort lautet: There's no law against learning...
> 
> Gruß, Reinardo



Lieber Reinhard, 

wir Beide gehören ja zu den sehr wenigen Mitstreitern hier im Forum, die sowohl FNAB als auch Stanzbiosie hinter sich haben. Ich selbst habe 3 Stanzbiopsien und 2 FNAB's gemacht.

Mein Problem bei den FNAB's war, dass meistens nur Blut in der Nadel war und nur selten untersuchungsfähiges Gewebe. Und Probleme kann man auch bei der FNAB haben; denke bitte an die nur Blutungen von Peter-Paul. Ich selbst habe beide Verfahren jeweils gut vertragen, hatte weder Schmerzen noch Blutungen - darüber bin ich natürlich sehr glücklich. 


Meine Skepsis ggü. der FNAB beruht eben darauf, dass zuwenig Gewebe aspiriert wird. Bei meiner zweiten FNAB (bei einem von Böcking hierfür empfohlenen Urologen) konnte nur bei 4 von 19 "Nadeln" Gewebe gefunden werden, das untersuchungsfähig war. Das ist ein ziemlich lausiges Ergebnis, finde ich, und seitdem bin ich sehr skeptisch ggü. der FNAB als Methode.

Und ohne die Kenntnis der GS-Entwicklung halte ich die Aussagekraft der Ploidie-Entwicklung für unbrauchbar, weil Ploidie und Tumoraggressivität eben nicht zwingend korrelieren.

*Und es bleibt (bei beiden Verfahren) wie gesagt das Riesen-Problem der Treffsicherheit. Wenn der aggressivste Tumerherd nicht getroffen wird, sind beide Verfahren für die Katz!!!!!

*Insofern bleibe ich bei meinem Credo: Nur die Bewertung eines möglichst großen Parameter-Paketes erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit richtiger Therapieentscheidungen - sei es für oder gegen eine kurativ intendierte Option, sei es für die Überwachung einer laufenden AS.

Sich auf gelegentliche Ploidie-Bestimmungen von Gewebe zu verlassen, das zufälligerweise in wenigen FNAB-Nadeln aspiriert wurde, halte ich als überzeugter AS-ler für Harakiri. Sorry,lieber Reinhard...

Apropos AS - oft wird hier im Forum das Kürzel gebraucht, meistens allerdings, um davor zu warnen. Wenn jemand wie ich nach 8 Jahren einer erfolgreichen AS seinen Schlussbericht ins Forum stellt, dann herrscht Schweigen im Walde. Passt eine erfolgreiche AS eventuell nicht in die derzeit vorherrschende Forums-Meinung? 

Dir alles Gute, Reinhard!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Die in Deutschland zu annähernd 90% in der Empfehlung einer RPE und auch meistens so enden. Wenn das keine Gefahr der Überbehandlung ist.
> 
> Die Gefahr der Unterbehandlung haben Sie auch wenn mit den 12 Stanzen "daneben" gestochen werden.
> 
> Die FNAB könnte also zur Erstdiagnose herangezogen werden um ein Karzinom zu manifestieren. Wenn dann eine Tendenz zu einem kurativen Ansatz erkennbar wird kann immer noch eine Stanzbiopsie erfolgen.
> 
> Wie gerade wieder in einem anderen Thread (Prostatanfänger) angefragt soll auch dort wieder zu einer Biopsie gegriffen werden um einen Patienten eine Sicherheit zu geben die nicht existiert. Die Stanzbiopsie wird in Deutschland verkauft wie Busfahren. Ganz ohne Risiko, schmerzfrei und komplikationslos. Das sich ein Patient dabei meistens in eine Spirale begibt aus der er nicht mehr entrinnen kann wird keinem vorher verdeutlicht. Und so wird munter darauf los gestanzt, so lange bis man dann doch endlich einen Krebs finden möge um den Patienten dann von seiner nahezu komplett lädierten, vernarbten und meistens entzündeten Prostata zu befreien. Das ist der Preis den Patienten eingehen. Wie die Stanzbiopsie bei meinem Vater abgelaufen ist erspare ich Ihnen lieber an dieser Stelle. Zusammengefasst kam man es mit "ärztlich legitimerte Folter" bezeichnen.
> 
> Um alternativlos Empfehlungen auszusprechen bedarf es einer 100%igen Überzeugung. Darum sollten Sie sich immer fragen ob Sie persönlich auch diesen Weg einschlagen würden....
> ...


Ich würde bei mir persönlich eine Stanzbiopsie und keine FNAB vornehmen lassen.

Die FNAB hat meines Erachtens diese 2 wichtigen Probleme:
1. Sie müssen wissen, wo Sie reinstechen wollen und dann haben sie nur die Info von dem Ort wo sie reingestochen haben.
2. Die FNAB kann zwischen Tumor und prostatischer intraepithelialer Neoplasie (PIN) oft nicht differenzieren.

----------


## RalfDm

> "6.4.10 Fine-needle aspiration biopsy
> Fine-needle aspiration biopsy is no longer state of the art."


Dem könnte man noch Folgendes hinzufügen: Vor nicht langer Zeit wurden die skandinavischen Länder als Kronzeugen für den Vorteil der FNAB herangezogen. Schon vor 6½ Jahren wies ich auf einen Artikel dazu auf einer schwedischen Webseite hin (die inzwischen nicht mehr verfügbar ist). Darin hieß es:




> *Zytologie und Histopathologie*
> Symptome oder ein erhöhter PSA-Wert gehen der Probenentnahme aus der Prostata voraus. In Skandinavien ist dies traditionell mittels einer  Feinnadel und Aspirationsbiopsie (Franzen-Biopsie) geschehen, d. h. einer zytologischen Untersuchungsmethode. Diese Methode wird auch    bei uns immer mehr durch eine histopathologische Untersuchung mit ultraschallgeleiteten Nadelbiopsien ersetzt, die aus verschiedenen    Teilen der Prostata entnommen werden. Dies, weil die Methode bessere Möglichkeiten zum Grading und Einschätzen der Tumorausbreitung gibt.



Nachzulesen hier.

Ralf

----------


## Hans-J.

> Ich würde bei mir persönlich eine Stanzbiopsie und keine FNAB vornehmen lassen.
> 
> Die FNAB hat meines Erachtens diese 2 wichtigen Probleme:
> 1. Sie müssen wissen, wo Sie reinstechen wollen und dann haben sie nur die Info von dem Ort wo sie reingestochen haben.
> 2. Die FNAB kann zwischen Tumor und prostatischer intraepithelialer Neoplasie (PIN) oft nicht differenzieren.


Wenn Sie damit unter 1.
eine MRT oder weitere Bildgebungunterstützung ansprechen haben Sie natürlich Recht. Gleiches sollte dann jedoch aber auch für die Stanzbiopsie gefordert und erwartet werden dürfen.

Zu 2.
*Prostatische intraepitheliale Neoplasie (PIN):*

die _Prostatische intraepitheliale Neoplasie_ (PIN) besteht aus normal gebauten Prostatadrüsen mit dysplastischen Zellen. Je nach Dysplasie wird zwischen ,,low grade`` und ,,high grade`` PIN unterschieden. Eine alternative Einteilung besteht in PIN1, PIN2 und PIN3, wobei PIN2 und PIN3 der ,,high grade`` PIN entsprechen. Viele molekulare und klinische Studien zeigen, dass die *Prostatische intraepitheliale Neoplasie* (PIN) eine Vorstufe des Prostatakarzinoms ist. 

Diese Vorstufen eines Karzinoms und die entsprechenden Stadien werden aber auch nicht mit der Stanze - und der nachfolgenden histopathologischen Untersuchung - berücksichtigt. Hier fängt doch der GS erst ab 2/3+3 an.

Aus dem Grunde finde ich jetzt diesen Vergleich in ihren Argumenten nicht zielführend eher verunsichernd.

@Reinhard ging es mehr um die Verlaufskontrolle und Feststellung der Veränderung der Malignität.

Zusammenfassung.
Die transrektale, palpatorisch kontrollierte FNAB der Prostata ist eine preiswerte und schnelle Methode zur Diagnostik palpabler und nichpalpabler Raumforderungen mit hoher Sensitivität (ca. 95%) und niedriger Komplikationsrate ( <1%). Ihre Spezifität beträgt >97%. Der Mangel an geübten Punkteuren und zytologisch erfahrenen Pathologen schränkt jedoch bisher die klinische Anwendung der Methode ein. Neben diversen Formen der Prostatis können 5 verschiedene Primärtumortypen differenziert werden. Während PIN I zytologisch nicht diagnostizierbar ist, muß man bei PIN-II/III-Läsionen mit falsch-positiven zytologischen Karzinomdiagnosen rechnen. Das zytologische Malignitätsgrading ist prognostisch relevant und eng mit dem histologischen korreliert. Die präoperative, radiologisch kontrollierte FNAB pelviner und paraaortaler Lymphknoten trägt mit einer Sensitivität von ca. 86% und einer Spezifität von ca. 100% zur Vermeidung wegen Lymphknotenmetastasierung nicht indizierter Prostatektomien bei. Die diagnostische DNA-Zytometrie erkennt in den konstant und repräsentativ diploiden und tetraploiden Prostatakarzinomen diejenigen, welche nicht nur ein sehr geringes Progressionsrisiko aufweisen, sondern die auch unbehandelt gegenüber gleichalten gesunden Patienten kein erhöhtes Sterberisiko mit sich bringen. DNA-tetraploide Prostatakarzinome zeigen unter Hormontherapie wahrscheinlich eine Verschlechterung der Prognose. DNA-aneuploide Prostatakarzinome dürfen nicht abwartend therapiert werden; sie sprechen auch auf eine Hormontherapie nicht an.

Ein Angebot der Verbundzentrale des GBV
gefördert durch die Deutsche Forschungsgemeinschaft (DFG)

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## tom aus lu

> Der Mangel an geübten Punkteuren und zytologisch erfahrenen Pathologen schränkt jedoch bisher die klinische Anwendung der Methode ein


Und das ist eben der einzigste Grund warum das Verfahren auf dem Abstellgleis steht. Es besteht absolut kein Interesse etwas weiter zu verfolgen, das flächendeckend Umdenken und Engagement erfordert. 

Vielleicht sollten wir Männer in einer Frauenarztpraxis mehr Verständnis für unser Anliegen finden. Dort ist die Entwicklung in der Krebsdiagnostik wesentlich innovativer und vor allem schneller.

Tom

----------


## Stempel

Hallo Herr Schmidt (Ihr Posting #26), 

entschuldigung, ich wollte Sie nicht verspotten sondern nur den Wunsch anderer Benutzer nach Daten (einer randomisierten Studie). Diese habe ich mal so karikierend entworfen und mangels anderer Ärzte hier Sie als principal investigator eingesetzt. Es sollte die Schwierigkeit aufzeigen, eine solche Studie durchzuführen. 

Mein Nachschlagewerk ist NICHT das nccn. Ich kannte es bis eben nicht und stellte fest, dass ich dort kein Passwort habe. Mein Nachschlagewerk steht und stand in meiner Sig (National Cancer Institute). Einmal Klicken bestätigt evtl falsches Lesen. Dort habe ich nur nach dem zitierten String (FNAB) gesucht. Die Tatsache, diesen NICHT bei Prostata- sondern nur bei anderen Krebsarten gefunden zu haben, genügte für mich als Bestätigung Ihrer Negativempfehlung von FNAB bei Prostatakrebs. 

Lese ich aber in meiner Quelle beim Prostatakrebs genauer, so findet man im 2. Absatz "When the cytopathologist is experienced..." eine fein vorsichtige Würdigung von FNAB gegenüber klassischer Biopsy. Interessant auch die 2. Hälfte des Absatzes rund um die "bioptic gun".

Im Übrigen bin ich kein Arzt, sondern habe Physik studiert. Die Texte kann ich daher problemlos lesen. Niemals würde ich aber deswegen meinem Urologen sagen, wie er mich zu behandeln hat. Bei Fragen zeige ich meine Quelle und frage um Rat. Ich frage auch nicht hier um Rat. Bis jetzt bin ich so mindestens auf die zweitbeste Art behandelt worden. Die beste Art kennt Niemand! 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

1. Eine MRT kann *nicht jeden* Tumor der Prostata finden. Also haben wir das Problem, dass es auch blinde FNABs geben wird.

2. 


> Diese Vorstufen eines Karzinoms und die entsprechenden Stadien werden aber auch nicht mit der Stanze - und der nachfolgenden histopathologischen Untersuchung - berücksichtigt. Hier fängt doch der GS erst ab 2/3+3 an.


Das stimmt nicht. Jeder histopathologische Bericht muss auch PINs beschreiben, falls der Pathologe welche in seinen Schnitten sieht. Das ist in der S3-Leitlinie so fest verankert. 
_Statement 4.13
_"Bei Vorliegen einer prostatischen intraepithelialen Neoplasie (PIN) soll im histopathologischen Befund nur die „High-Grade- PIN“ erwähnt werden mit einem zusätzlichen Hinweis auf ein uni- oder multifokales Auftreten."

Die FNAB auf der anderen Seite kann oft zwischen PIN und ProstataCa nicht differentzieren.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9541942
"While PIN I cannot be cytologically identified, PIN II/III lesions may lead to false-positive diagnoses."

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

*@ Herr Schmidt*
Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass es um das Thema Verlaufskontrolle bei AS geht. Dies bedeutet, dass bereits durch eine Stanzbiopsie der PK mit GS festgestellt wurde. Aus der Stanzbiopsie wird dann als Referenz für die weitere Beobachtungszeit AS die DNA-Ploidie bestimmt. Damit gibt es kein PIN Problem. Die Aussage der Befürworter ist

Die FNAB ist weniger invasiv als die Stanzbiopsie. Dies ist auch meine persönliche Erfahrung.Die Histogramme der Ploidie und insbesondere die Veränderung der Proliferationsfraktion zeigen feinauflösend frühzeitig eine einsetzende Progression.

Ihr weiteres Gegenargument ist, dass man mit der FNAB daneben sticht. Die Technik ist eine andere. Pro Prostatalappen wird ein- bis zweimal an unterschiedlichen Positionen eingestochen und fächerartig abgesaugt.
Die Ergebnisse sind gut, wie aus dem Link von Wolfgang (Stempel) nachfolgend zu sehen ist




> *Fine needle aspiration biopsy of the prostate gland: a study of 103 cases with histological followup.*
> Ljung BM, Cherrie R, Kaufman JJ.
> *Abstract*
> Fine needle aspiration specimens of the prostate gland were compared to histological material in 103 patients. The sensitivity was 95 per cent, specificity 97 per cent and efficiency 87 per cent. Initial core needle biopsy compared to the final histological diagnosis in this study had a sensitivity of 76 per cent, specificity 100 per cent and efficiency 71 per cent. Fine needle aspiration by a well trained cytopathologist is less traumatic, and has fewer side effects and a higher sensitivity rate than conventional core needle biopsy.


In diesem Forum vertrete ich schon seit vielen Jahren die Auffassung, dass mit FNAB und DNA Ploidie die Akzeptanz der Betroffenen für AS wesentlich verbessert werden könnte.

*@ Hans-J
*



> Zusammenfassung.
> Die transrektale, palpatorisch kontrollierte FNAB der Prostata ist eine preiswerte und schnelle Methode zur Diagnostik palpabler und nichpalpabler Raumforderungen mit hoher Sensitivität (ca. 95%) und niedriger Komplikationsrate ( <1%). Ihre Spezifität beträgt >97%. Der Mangel an geübten Punkteuren und zytologisch erfahrenen Pathologen schränkt jedoch bisher die klinische Anwendung der Methode ein. Neben diversen Formen der Prostatis können 5 verschiedene Primärtumortypen differenziert werden. Während PIN I zytologisch nicht diagnostizierbar ist, muß man bei PIN-II/III-Läsionen mit falsch-positiven zytologischen Karzinomdiagnosen rechnen. Das zytologische Malignitätsgrading ist prognostisch relevant und eng mit dem histologischen korreliert. Die präoperative, radiologisch kontrollierte FNAB pelviner und paraaortaler Lymphknoten trägt mit einer Sensitivität von ca. 86% und einer Spezifität von ca. 100% zur Vermeidung wegen Lymphknotenmetastasierung nicht indizierter Prostatektomien bei. Die diagnostische DNA-Zytometrie erkennt in den konstant und repräsentativ diploiden und tetraploiden Prostatakarzinomen diejenigen, welche nicht nur ein sehr geringes Progressionsrisiko aufweisen, sondern die auch unbehandelt gegenüber gleichalten gesunden Patienten kein erhöhtes Sterberisiko mit sich bringen. DNA-tetraploide Prostatakarzinome zeigen unter Hormontherapie wahrscheinlich eine Verschlechterung der Prognose. DNA-aneuploide Prostatakarzinome dürfen nicht abwartend therapiert werden; sie sprechen auch auf eine Hormontherapie nicht an.


Mein lieber Hans, wo hast Du denn diese umwerfende Zusammenfassung, dies Hohelied auf die DNA-Ploidie gefunden?
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LudwigS

> Mein lieber Hans, wo hast Du denn diese umwerfende Zusammenfassung, dies Hohelied auf die DNA-Ploidie gefunden?
> Gruß Knut.


Die hat der Ludwig auf den Tag genau vor 10 Jahren hier ins Forum gestellt.
Nachzulesen in den KISP-Annalen - dank RalfDm.
Originalton : Prof. Böcking, in "Der Urologe".

Soweit waren wir hier damals schon  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Ludwig,
sehr beeindruckend! Aber dann muss ich fragen, was habt Ihr daraus gemacht?
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LudwigS

> Lieber Ludwig,
> sehr beeindruckend! Aber dann muss ich fragen, was habt Ihr daraus gemacht?
> Gruß Knut.


So viele "Ihr", lieber Knut, gab es vor 10 Jahren hier nicht.
Da wurden andere Kämpfe ausgetragen.

Ich habe noch 2 Stanz-Kontrollbiopsien gemacht und dann Redaktionsschluss mit 70 Seeds und erfreue mich trotz der vielen Narben in der Prostata von Zeit zu Zeit an den Kontraktionen derselben  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RalfDm

> Nachzulesen in den KISP-Annalen


Nämlich hier:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ytometrie.html 

Ralf

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,




> In diesem Forum vertrete ich schon seit vielen Jahren die Auffassung, dass mit FNAB und DNA Ploidie die Akzeptanz der Betroffenen für AS wesentlich verbessert werden könnte.


*@ Hans-J
*
Mein lieber Hans, wo hast Du denn diese umwerfende Zusammenfassung, dies Hohelied auf die DNA-Ploidie gefunden?
Gruß Knut.[/QUOTE]

Hier, lieber Knut, direkt an der Quelle:
http://journals.ohiolink.edu/ejc/sea...er%20Pathologe

Aber natürlich schmälert es die Leistung all derer nicht, die schon vor 10 Jahren sich ein derartiges Wissen angeeignet haben und dieses anhand von grafischen Darstellungen verständlich dargestellt haben.
Nicht umsonst sind diese Beiträge im Kisp hinterlegt.

Aber die Anmahnung von @Knut und andere, dass eine Weiterentwicklung ansteht, sind nicht mehr zu überhören. Da doch gerade die FNAB zur Verlaufskontrolle 
hohes Potential besitzt und die NW gering hält.
Die kleinen Haarspaltereien ob die Ausweisung - bei high grade Pin - bei der Stanze ein Muß ist und bei der FNAB mit Unsicherheiten behaftet ist, habe ich doch nicht bestritten @Herr Schmidt und auch offen dargelegt.
Und die Diskussion hierüber, welche Konsequenzen sich bei der Stanze dann daraus ergeben, gemäß S3 möchte ich nicht weiterführen.

Ein Beispiel der Verlaufskontrolle hat ja @Ralf noch einmal eindrucksvoll dargelegt.

Aber auch dieser Link hat es in sich, zumal die Jahreszahl, wo diese Erkenntnisse schon vorhanden waren, mich sehr nachdenklich stimmen.
http://docserv.uni-duesseldorf.de/se...7/S0011538.pdf

und zum Querlesen:
http://books.google.de/books?id=DAT7...page&q&f=false

Hans-J.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo,
> 
> *@ Herr Schmidt*
> Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass es um das Thema Verlaufskontrolle bei AS geht. Dies bedeutet, dass bereits durch eine Stanzbiopsie der PK mit GS festgestellt wurde. Aus der Stanzbiopsie wird dann als Referenz für die weitere Beobachtungszeit AS die DNA-Ploidie bestimmt. Damit gibt es kein PIN Problem. Die Aussage der Befürworter ist
> 
> Die FNAB ist weniger invasiv als die Stanzbiopsie. Dies ist auch meine persönliche Erfahrung.Die Histogramme der Ploidie und insbesondere die Veränderung der Proliferationsfraktion zeigen feinauflösend frühzeitig eine einsetzende Progression.


FNAB ist kein anerkanntes Verfahren bei Active Surveillance. 
Alle Empfehlungen zur weiteren Behandlung nach Active Surveillance, d.h. ab was man behandeln sollte/muss, basieren auf Ergebnisse der Re-Stanzbiopsie unter AS. Es gibt keine klare Empfehlungen dafür, wann sie bei AS je nach Veränderunge von Ploidien, usw. mit einer Behandlung beginnen sollten.

Auch wenn die FNAB eine attraktivere Methode als die Stanzbiopsie ist, gibt es einfach viel zu wenig Erfahrung und Daten dafür, um anhand der Ergebnisse der FNAB die weitere Behandlung evidenzbasiert zu planen.
Man braucht eine Studie dafür, d.h. Patienten, die initial eine Stanzbiopsie erhalten haben und sich für AS entschieden haben, werden in die Studie eingeschlossen. Es wird eine sofortige FNAB durchgeführt und im weiteren Verlauf nur noch PSA & FNAB, keine Stanzbiopsien. Wenn die Ergebnisse nach 20 Jahren gut sind, kann man evidenzbasiert die FNAB als Verlaufsparameter anstatt der Stanzbiopsie im Rahmen von AS empfehlen. Falls Patienten anhand der FNAB eine Über- oder Untertherapie erhalten haben wäre es dann schlecht und nicht empfehlenswert.
Ich kann genauso anstatt FNAB eine andere Methode zru Verlaufsbeobachtung im Rahmen von AS vorschlagen: 6-monatiges MRT mit Spule und Diffusionswichtung oder Cholin-PET. Nur weil diese Verfahen sensitiver als ein normales MRT sind, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass sie sich für die Entscheidungsfindung im Rahmen von AS eignen ud als Verlaufsparameter was taugen.
"You have to make the case"

----------


## Harald_1933

> "You have to make the case"


Eine frustrierende Empfehlung, weil sie von den wirklichen Fakten nicht nur ablenkt sondern eher zur Verunsicherung beiträgt.

----------


## tom aus lu

Herr Schmidt,

letztendlich bleibt es doch jedem selbst überlassen wie er seine Active Surveillance gestaltet. Leitlinie hin oder her. 

Als mündiger, verantwortungsbewußter und zukunftsorientierter Mensch höre ich mir Vorschläge meines Arztes an, informiere mich grundlegend und entscheide dann selbst was für mich richtig erscheint. 

Wenn es keine Menschen gäbe die die Welt über den Tellerand betrachten hätten wir in allen belangen Stillstand, keine Entwicklung und keinen Fortschritt. Als Beispiel, in all meinen Arbeitsjahren in der Intensivmedizin habe ich schon zig fache Änderungen der Reanimationstechniken erlebt. Die Techniken wurden immer neusten Erkenntnissen angepasst, ein stetiger Wandel mit stetig zunehmenden Reanimationserfolgen. Der Erfolg war dadurch zu Stande gekommen weil in der Praxis immer mehr Menschen weiter gedacht haben und sich nicht von bestehenden Leitlinien beirren liesen. 

Auch wenn es für die FNAB keine Erfahrungen in der Diagnostik bzw. während einer AS gibt sollte trotz allem die Zeit an dieser Stelle nicht still stehen und eine Leitlinie nicht als einzige heilbringende Richtlinien angepriesen werden. Weiterdenken wird uns an dieser Stelle auch weiterbringen, durch Menschen mit Mut zum Außergewöhnlichen!

Ob eingeschlagene Wege sich als richtig erweisen, wissen sie mit oder ohne Leitlinie dann auch immer erst hinterher.

Ein schönes Wochenende

Tom

----------


## Schorschel

> ...letztendlich bleibt es doch jedem selbst überlassen wie er seine Active Surveillance gestaltet. Leitlinie hin oder her...
> Tom


Stimmt.

Ich habe die Überwachung meiner AS mit FNAB/Ploidie ja versucht, weil dies schonender sein soll (ich allerdings habe mit Stanzbiopsien genauso wenig Probleme gehabt wie mit FNABs) und weil ich von Prof. Böcking, den ich in Lütjensee persönlich kennengelernt hatte, und von seinen Thesen überzeugt war. Theoretisch ist das Konzept sehr beeindruckend.

Danach sind zwei Dinge eingetreten:

Erstens habe ich hier im Forum lernen müssen, dass die Plodie nicht eineindeutig ist (ich kann auch mit "günstiger" Ploidie einen relativ aggressiven Krebs haben und umgekehrt).

Zweitens habe ich feststellen müssen, dass die FNAB als Verfahren in der praktischen Anwendung Probleme machte. Böcking konnte mir zwar einige wenige Ärzte nennen, die das Verfahren durchführten. Bei einem von denen war ich dann, um dann später von Böcking feststellen zu lassen, dass von 19 Aspirationen nur 4 auswertbar waren, also tatsächlich genügend angesaugtes Gewebe enthielten. In den anderen 15 war praktisch nur Blut. 4 von 19 bedeutet, dass die repräsentative Abdeckung meiner Prostata definitiv "im Eimer" war.

Und damit komme ich wieder zu dem Punkt, den ich mehrfach relativ erfolglos
hier einzubringen versucht habe. Da man nie weiß - weder beim Stanzen noch bei FNAB -, *ob der agressivste Herd getroffen wurde (!!)*, sind eigentlich nur sehr negative Ploidie- oder GS-Werte überhaupt therapeutisch relevant. 

Günstige Werte sind auf den ersten Blick ganz nett, geben aber keinerlei Sicherheit, sondern dürfen nur *im Gesamtkontext aller Parameter* bewertet werden. Nichts wäre gefährlicher als allein aufgrund einer positiven Plodie-/GS-Bestimmung Entwarnung zu geben

Insofern ist für mich, wie schon gesagt, die ganze "Überlegenheits-Diskussion" bzgl. Ploidie und GS eine überflüssige Kopfgeburt; es geht dabei zwar um einen wichtigen, letztlich aber nur um einen einzigen von sehr vielen Parametern, aus deren Gesamtbild valide therapeutische Konsequenzen zu ziehen sind. 

Damit bin ich wieder beim Zitat von Tom - jeder soll es so machen, wie er möchte. Viel wichtiger als diese Überlegenheitsfrage ist das differentialdiagnostische Gesamtbild des einzelnen Betroffenen, egal ob er Ploidie oder GS einbezieht. 

Preisfrage: Wenn interessiert diese Überlegenheitsfrage eigentlich, wenn doch sowieso nur das Gesamtbild aller Parameter relevant ist?

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich werde anfangs Dezember für einige Tage Spaniens Sonne geniessen.
>  Auf Gran Canaria, aber nicht in den Dünen von Maspalomas, sondern 
> wandernd in den wilden Barrancos des Westens und dem zentralen Gebirge.


Lieber Hvielemi,

bin gerade von der Nachbarinsel Fuerteventura zurückgekehrt. Leider haben meine Frau und ich uns eine hartnäckige Erkältung bei einer der viele Kilometer langen Strandwanderungen um die Costa Calma herum in Richtung Morro Jable eingefangen. Frühmorgens nur mit kleinster Badehose und natürlich barfuß in Hoffnung auf die Sonne los. Leider gab es nur heftigen Wind ohne einen winzigen Sonnenstrahl, und bei der Rückkehr hatte die Flut schon für die Kite-Surfer - siehe Bild unten - die Voraussetzungen für diese umweltfreundliche Sportart geschaffen. Auch in den Barrancos könnte Dir der plötzlich einsetzende Wind zu schaffen machen, also warm anziehen und Medikamente für alle Eventualitäten in den Koffer packen.


Ich wünsche Dir gute Erholung.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> letztendlich bleibt es doch jedem selbst überlassen wie er seine Active Surveillance gestaltet. Leitlinie hin oder her.


Das ist absolut richtig. Jeder Patient darf es selbst entscheiden.
Es gibt allerdings anerkannte Leitlinien, basierend auf Studien. Und Aufgabe eines Arztes ist es nicht dem Patienten zu sagen, er darf selbst machen was er will. Aufgabe des Arztes ist es, den Patienten anhand der Leitlinien und der Evidenz, die auf Studien basiert, zu beraten. Und genau hier ist das Problem. AS mit FNAB hat keinerlei wissenschaftliche Evidenz im Sinne einer Studie und wird auch von keiner Leitlinie empfohlen. 




> Der Erfolg war dadurch zu Stande gekommen weil in der Praxis immer mehr Menschen weiter gedacht haben und sich nicht von bestehenden Leitlinien beirren liesen.


Nein. Der Erfolg kam dadurch zustande, weil man STUDIEN gemacht hat. So einfach ist das.


Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass es in diesem Forum verschiedene Arten von Mitgliedern gibt. Es gibt Fachexperten, es gibt sehr gut informierte Patienten (die teilweise mit ihrem Wissen das einiger Fachexperten in einigen Bereichen überholen) und es gibt (ahnungslose) Patienten, die ganz wenig über ihre Tumorerkrankung wissen. JEDER von uns, der hier etwas in einem Beitrag schreibt, hat auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Es gibt sicherlich einige Forumsteilnehmer, die den einen oder anderen Weg gegangen sind basierend auf dem, was sie hier gelesen haben.
Wenn man also hier Alternativen ausserhalb der Leitlinien propagiert und sich dafür einsetzt, was man glaubt, darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass dies der Auslöser sein kann, dass sich der eine oder andere (ahnungslose) Patient anders entscheidet. Falls man mit seinem evidenzlosen Vorschlag also Unrecht hatte, kann es sein, dass sogar jemand anders davon Schaden getragen kann.
Das rumphilosophieren am Stammtisch untereinander ist was Anderes als das Verfassen von Beiträgen mit Argumentationen im Internet, in Beiträgen, die in aller Ewigkeit hier bleiben und von jetzigen und zukünftigen Forumsteilnehmer gelesen werden. Seien Sie bitte Ihrer Verantwortung bewusst. 
Was ich hier mache, mache ich in meiner Freizeit und aus einem Grund: Es gibt viel zu viele Leute, die im "Geschäft" um Prostatakrebs mit Werbung, Falschinformation und Manipulation von Daten Geld machen wollen. Beispiele gibt's genug, im Forum tauchen diese Themen immer wieder auf. Spezielle Bildtechniquen, Biopsiemethoden, Laboranalysen, Behandlungsmethoden, fragliche Alternativmedizin, usw...

Meine Erfahrung in der Medizin hat mir Eins gelehrt. 
Wenn ein bestimmter Arzt eine spezielle Methode zur Diagnostik oder Behandlung als Einziger anbietet und dies über Jahre so passiert, ohne dass diese Methode aufgrund ihrer (vermeintlichen) Überlegenheit von Anderen auch eingeführt wird, ist meistens was Faules dran. Ganz gefährlich wird es auch, wenn derjenige Arzt auch diese Methode nach sich selber benennt.

----------


## jürgvw

@ Daniel Schmidt

Danke für diesen Beitrag!

Beste Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## dillinger

Zitat Daniel Schmidt:
..
Was ich hier mache, *mache ich in meiner Freizeit* und aus einem Grund: Es  gibt viel zu viele Leute, die im "Geschäft" um Prostatakrebs mit  Werbung, Falschinformation und Manipulation von Daten Geld machen  wollen. Beispiele gibt's genug, im Forum tauchen diese Themen immer  wieder auf. Spezielle Bildtechniquen, Biopsiemethoden, Laboranalysen,  Behandlungsmethoden, fragliche Alternativmedizin, usw...
..

Als (fast :Blinzeln:  stiller (Quer)-Leser (seit knapp 5 Jahren) und fast ahnungsloser (Quer)-Denker (was PK angeht) ziehe ich still und leise den Hut vor Ihnen!

Das Forum kann stolz sein auf solche Beitragsleister; Sie sind ein Glücksfall für dieses Forum!

Ich wünsche Ihnen alles Gute und eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit..


gruss, dillinger

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Das Rumphilosophieren am Stammtisch untereinander ist was Anderes als das Verfassen von Beiträgen mit Argumentationen im Internet, in Beiträgen, die in aller Ewigkeit hier bleiben und von jetzigen und zukünftigen Forumsteilnehmer gelesen werden. Seien Sie bitte Ihrer Verantwortung bewusst...


Besser kann man diese Problematik nicht auf den Punkt bringen.

Schorschel

----------


## tom aus lu

Sehr geehrte Herren,

dieses Forum ist immer noch ein Forum von *Laien für Laien* und kann zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Anspruch einer medizinischen Beratungseinrichtung erheben.

Wenn Sie diese hohe Maßstäbe ansetzen sind 80% dieser Beiträge als unqualifiziert einzustufen.

Dieses Forum sollte nach meinem Verständnis in erster Linie zum *Nachdenken* anregen und lebt daher von den* kontroversen* Meinungen.

Nochmals, mein klinischer Alltag war auf breiter Linie geprägt vom Arbeiten außerhalb von Leitlinien. Diese ist auf Stationen bei denen es in der Regel um Menschenleben ging gar nicht anders möglich. Die Menschen überleben dort oft aus der Improvisation heraus und nicht aufgrund von  "Studien". Der Mensch als Individuum kann nicht in eine Schublade gesteckt und mit Schema "F" behandelt werden. Die Behandlung eines schwerkranken Menschen erfordert immer individuelle Entscheidungen und auch den Mut außergewöhnliche und improvisierte Wege einzuschlagen. Leitlinien sind Hilfestellungen aber können nie als eine Bauanleitung für eine "Serienproduktion" Behandlung Mensch herhalten.

Ich selbst bin, Gott sei Dank, nur Angehöriger und habe hier in diesem Forum von meinem medizinischen Verständnis geschrieben. Ich habe daher allen Respekt vor meinem Vater, der den Ausstieg aus den Leitlinien vollzog. Er begegnete nach seiner RPE keinem Strahlentherapeuten und wurde auch nicht vollgepumpt mit Hormonblockern, die ihn vermutlich noch Depressiver gemacht hätten als er schon war, obwohl ihm dies bei seinem steigenden PSA vor 10 Jahren dringend von Urologen angeraten wurde. Er lebt heut mit 76 Jahren immer noch! Und das sehr gut! Er hat ganz individuell seinen Ausstieg aus den Empfehlungen gefunden in dem er sich verweigert hat.

Wenn Meinungen wie meine und Postings wie diese hier in diesem Forum nicht gewünscht sind, dann bin ich hier definitv falsch. In diesem Fall bitte ich die Moderatoren um Löschung meines Accounts. Dann soll dieses Forum ausschließlich von "_political correctness"_ leben und als Sprachrohr offizieller Meinungsmacher dienen.

Tom

----------


## RalfDm

> Das rumphilosophieren am Stammtisch  untereinander ist was Anderes als das Verfassen von Beiträgen mit  Argumentationen im Internet, in Beiträgen, die in aller Ewigkeit hier  bleiben und von jetzigen und zukünftigen Forumsteilnehmer gelesen  werden. Seien Sie bitte Ihrer Verantwortung bewusst.


Danke für diese Mahnung, die in diesem Forum immer wieder einmal wiederholt werden sollte, insbesondere der letzte Satz!

Ralf

----------


## tom aus lu

> Es gibt viel zu viele Leute, die im "Geschäft" um Prostatakrebs mit Werbung, Falschinformation und Manipulation von Daten Geld machen wollen


Nach abschließend dazu, letztendlich ist alles nur "Business" auch Ihre Leitlinien sind nichts anderes als "Business". Was unterm Strich dann in unseren Praxen und Kliniken geschieht ist ist schon lange nicht mehr nur das was Ärzte für richtig und wichtig halten, sondern wird von Berater und knallharten Manager bestimmt die ausschließlich ihre Zahlen kennen. 

Tom

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Mitstreiter,

populistische Einblendungen, wie man sie fast täglich in Fernsehmagazinen vorgesetzt bekommt, sind für die Beurteilung der eigenen Situation eines Neubetroffenen genauso wenig hilfreich, wie das absolute Festhalten an Leitlinien. Dabei wollen wir aber bitteschön nicht vergessen, dass die Verantwortung für Diagnostik und Therapie den Ärzten vorbehalten ist, auch wenn das in Toms Beitrag über den klinischen Alltag anders klingt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Gemach! Gemach! Die Mahnungen von Daniel Schmidt und Ralf klingen mir doch sehr nach "Bleibet im Lande und nähret Euch redlich!". Wenn die Menschen das immer gemacht hätten, wäre Amerika heute noch im Besitz der Indianer.
Mit solchen Haltungen gibt es keinen Fortschritt bzw. einen solchen nur im Schneckentempo, denn die Hürden für geld- und zeitaufwendige Studien sind viel zu hoch.  Es gäbe keine DHB nach Leibowitz und keine DNA-Analysen, weil das alles nicht leitlinienkonform ist. Gestern habe ich im Leibowitz-Forum noch eine Statistik gelesen,  um wieviel besser die Überlebenszeiten sind bei Taxotere in Kombination mit Thalidomid im Vergleich zu Taxotere alleine. Dass so etwas in die Leitlinien kommt, das wird noch 100 Jahre dauern. Nein, was plausibel ist und hilft, das mache ich, vorausgesetzt ich kann es bezahlen und finde einen Arzt, der mitmacht.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wenn Meinungen wie meine und Postings wie diese hier in diesem Forum nicht gewünscht sind, dann bin ich hier definitv falsch. In diesem Fall bitte ich die Moderatoren um Löschung meines Accounts. Dann soll dieses Forum ausschließlich von "_political correctness"_ leben und als Sprachrohr offizieller Meinungsmacher dienen.


Lieber Tom,

mit dem zu dem zitierten Text gehörenden Beitrag hast Du mehr als den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Nun falle aber bitte nicht ins Extrem, wie das im Zitat zum Ausdruck kommt. Ich habe etliche Male selbst erfahren müssen, wie schwierig es ist, es allen recht zu machen. Ohne Individualität wäre dieses Forum nicht das, was es ist. Alles über einen Kamm zu scheren, würde Gleichmacherei bedeuten. Du machst richtig darauf aufmerksam, dass dieses Forum von kontroversen Meinungen lebt. Auch Ärzte sind Menschen wie Du und ich und nicht unfehlbar. Das gilt auch für die Leitlinien. Wenn sie erschöpfend und zutreffend wären, wäre eine jährliche Anpassung auf Grund neuer Erkenntnisse nicht erforderlich. Jeder bleibt letztlich seines Glückes Schmied, und zwar mit oder ohne Evidenz.

Beste Grüße Harald.

*"Was man lernen muß, um es zu tun, das lernt man, in dem man es tut"*
(Aristoteles)

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Diskutanten,




> Wenn es keine Menschen gäbe die die Welt über den Tellerand betrachten hätten wir in allen belangen Stillstand, keine Entwicklung und keinen Fortschritt. Als Beispiel, in all meinen Arbeitsjahren in der Intensivmedizin habe ich schon zig fache Änderungen der Reanimationstechniken erlebt. Die Techniken wurden immer neusten Erkenntnissen angepasst, ein stetiger Wandel mit stetig zunehmenden Reanimationserfolgen. Der Erfolg war dadurch zu Stande gekommen weil in der Praxis immer mehr Menschen weiter gedacht haben und sich nicht von bestehenden Leitlinien beirren liesen. 
> 
> Auch wenn es für die FNAB keine Erfahrungen in der Diagnostik bzw. während einer AS gibt sollte trotz allem die Zeit an dieser Stelle nicht still stehen und eine Leitlinie nicht als einzige heilbringende Richtlinien angepriesen werden. Weiterdenken wird uns an dieser Stelle auch weiterbringen, durch Menschen mit Mut zum Außergewöhnlichen!


Diese von Tom eingestellten Sätze finden meinen Zuspruch mehr als die kritiklosen Bejahungen, der von Herr Schmidt vorgebrachten Argumenten.
Sie mögen zwar schlüssig klingen und auch bei den meisten Betroffenen eine Hilfestellung bieten und meinen Zuspruch so gar teilweise haben.

Aber in der palliativen Situation und die therapieinduzierten Beschleuniger - die mit den derzeit gängigen Therapieformen einhergehen - sind sie keine Hilfe.
Hier wird diese Situation zu oft verschwiegen und mit der Evidenz zugedeckt. Die segensreichen und von der Pharma - mit viel purchasing power - eingebrachten Chemikalien bedürfen einer gründlichen Renovierung.




> Zitat von *Daniel Schmidt*  
> Das rumphilosophieren am Stammtisch untereinander ist was Anderes als das Verfassen von Beiträgen mit Argumentationen im Internet, in Beiträgen, die in aller Ewigkeit hier bleiben und von jetzigen und zukünftigen Forumsteilnehmer gelesen werden. Seien Sie bitte Ihrer Verantwortung bewusst.


Ich weiß nicht warum Sie diese Klientel so herabsetzen, letztlich dürfte diese doch die Patientenschar sein, die der Ärzteschaft am bereitwilligsten folgt.

Diejenigen, die hier argumentativ - auf hohem Niveau - diskutieren werden Sie am Stammtisch nicht antreffen. Folglich brauchen diese mündigen Patienten sich auch nicht dort einordnen lassen und hätten allemal auch von Ihnen eine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise erwarten dürfen.

Diese mündigen Betroffenen sind es aber, die hier das Forum am Leben erhalten und mit Leben ausfüllen, wenn auch festzustellen ist, dass gerade die Diskussionen mit Inhalt die letzten Jahre gelitten haben und mehr und mehr Platz machen für die Todschlagsargumente "Evidenz"

Nun mag man sagen, dieses gehört in die Rubrik Schwerbetroffene, aber die Differenzierung in den Argumenten haben Sie ja auch vermissen lassen.
Und letztlich, mag die immer wieder gern dargelegte Selbstsensur - der Nichtmediziner - angeführt werden, die auch hier und dort zugegebenermaßen "Unqualifiziert" in den Augen der Mediziner erscheinen mag, aber es gibt auch Beiträge derer - mit Hand und Fuß - diese Argumente werden jedoch von den Mediziner NICHT beantwortet und ignoriert.

Oder es kommen die Antworten "Evidenzbasiert", "fehlende Langzeitstudien" u.a. Stummschaltargumente.
Damit geben sich jedoch die Betroffenen nicht zufrieden, welche über den Tellerrand schauen können und dazu im Stande sind. Und das Problem läßt sich auch nicht - auf Zeit gespielt - lösen, weil die weiterführenden Therapieangebote - mittlerweile sollen sich ca. 50% dieser Betroffenen der Komplementärmedizin zuwenden - nicht weniger, sondern eher mehr werden.

Für mich ist die Frage zu stellen, wann die Schulmedizin die Kurve kriegt und neue Erkenntnisse nicht in der Schublade verschwinden läßt, mit Motten- und Milbenkugeln versieht um eines Tages festzustellen, dass die wissenschaftliche Entwicklung ja schon wieder sich anders entwickelt hat. Und mehr und mehr mündige Betroffene wenden sich weiter ab.
Vielleicht sollte man einmal über die Schulmedizin nachdenken, ernsthaft und selbstkritisch und langsam in die Gänge kommen, ehe sich der Abstand zur Wissenschaft und bremsenden Pharma noch weiter vergrößert.

Erste Ansätze sind ja festzustellen:

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## W.Rellok

Ein adventlicher Gruß an alle geduzten und gesiezten Forumsteilnehmer!


Etwas kam hier noch nicht zur Sprache. Mehrfach erlebt: aus irgendeinem Grund kommt die Behandlung vor den Kadi. Da stehst du als armer Doktor und erfährst, du bist schuldig, weil nicht leitliniengerecht gehandelt.

Ich stimme Daniel Schmidt zu. Ich stimme grundsätzlich aber  a u c h  Tom zu. 

Wiederholt habe ich hier im Forum hingewiesen: 
- der Mensch ist keine Maschine mit exakt messbaren Toleranzwerten
- die Medizin ist keine Wissenschaft im streng naturwissenschaftlichen Sinne
- die Beschäftigung mit dem Forum ist zu wertvoll, als daß sie darunter Leiden soll, wenn obige Prämissen missachtet     würden

Im Eifer des Gefechts werden Begriffe benützt, die unglücklich genannt werden müssen Das Forum hier ist kein "Stammtisch".


Im übrigen, welch hohe Meinung der Bundesrichter von der Eigenbestimmung des Patienten hat, ist erkennbar in der abschließenden Rechtsprechung von psychiatrischen Patienten: "Behandeln oder Fixieren? Ein neues Gesetz soll die Zwangsbehandlungen von psychisch Erkrankten neu regeln" ( Die Zeit,Nr 49, 29.11.2012)

Immer bleibt der eigene Wille der Maßstab.  N u r  der verantwortungsbewußte Arzt darf sich nicht dahinter verstecken.

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat beschieden: es müsse zunächst der "ernsthafte, mit dem nötigen Zeitaufwand und ohne Ausübung unzulässigen Drucks unternommene Versuch" erfolgen, eine "auf Vertrauen Gründende Zustimmung"
eines Betroffenen zu erreichen.

Es ging dabei um die Zwangstherapie bei Straftätern. 

Die dahinter stehende grundsätzliche Auffassung gilt für die gesamte Medizin. 

Winfried

----------


## Schorschel

> Sehr geehrte Herren,
> 
> dieses Forum ist immer noch ein Forum von *Laien für Laien* und kann zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Anspruch einer medizinischen Beratungseinrichtung erheben.
> 
> *Stimmt.*
> 
> Wenn Sie diese hohe Maßstäbe ansetzen sind 80% dieser Beiträge als unqualifiziert einzustufen.
> 
> *Ist leider nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen (kommt auch auf die Basis an - wenn Du die Plauderecke und die oft feuilletonistischen Beiträge mancher Vielschreiber einbeziehst, dann sind 80% m.E. noch geschmeichelt).
> ...



Hallo Tom,

siehe meine Anmerkungen oben in dem zitierten Beitrag.

"Political correctness" bedeutet in unserem Umfeld nach meiner Überzeugung:

1. Jedem neuen Ratsuchenden ins Stammbuch schreiben: Mach' Dich schlau! Lerne Deinen persönlichen Krebs so gut wie möglich kennen! Informiere Dich über alle relevanten Therapien! Werde Dein eigener "Herr des Verfahrens"! Lass' Dich zu nichts drängen! Nimm' Dir die erforderliche Zeit für eine selbstbestimmte Entscheidung!!!!

2. Bei Antworten an unerfahrene Ratsuchende muss völlige Zurückhaltung beim Anpreisen bestimmter Therapieformen geübt werden, vor allem der eigenen praktizierten Therapieform!

3. Verzicht auf das gebetsmühlenartige Runterleiern der Leitlinie, als sei ein Abweichen davon eine Straftat. Oft kommt mir das wie ein Totschlag-Argument gegen eventuell abweichende Gedankengänge vor. Erst muss das Wissen um den individuellen Krebs aufgebaut werden, bevor man über Therapien - leitlinienkonforme wie davon abweichende - nachdenkt. Das muss die Reihenfolge sein, meine ich.


Daher bleibt mein Credo: 

*Die Hauptaufgabe des Forums ist es, Betroffenen zu helfen, selbstbestimmte Patienten zu werden.

*Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> Erste Ansätze sind ja festzustellen:


Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

von der 1. Sitzung der Schulmediziner mit den Komplementärmedizinern in Hamburg - Du hattest Deinen Link nachträglich gelöscht, weil er wohl zerschossen war - habe ich leider nichts herausfinden können, aber immerhin einige lesenswerte Darstellungen, selbst wenn sie Insidern schon geläufig sein sollten:

*Komplementärmedizin bei Krebs - Onkologen denken jetzt um
*
*Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft erarbeitet jetzt Leitlinie*

http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...ken-jetzt.html

Die Carstens Stiftung: http://www.carstens-stiftung.de/arti...u-08-2012.html

macht auch auf diesen: http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/ha...gen-Krebs.html Beitrag aufmerksam.

Zur Erinnerung auch noch einmal diese: http://dzvhae-homoeopathie-blog.de/?p=4824 Hinweise zur Komplementärmedizin.

Und hier: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...6/default.aspx  alles nochmal zum Nachschlagen.

Gruß Harald.

P.S.: Hier noch Ergänzungen, die mir von Hans-Jürgen zugeleitet wurden:
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...broeckeln.html
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...ne-feinde.html

----------


## Harald_1933

Schorschel am 1.12.2012 an Tom




> Ich habe die Überwachung meiner AS mit FNAB/Ploidie ja versucht, weil dies schonender sein soll (ich allerdings habe mit Stanzbiopsien genauso wenig Probleme gehabt wie mit FNABs) und weil ich von Prof. Böcking, den ich in Lütjensee persönlich kennengelernt hatte, und von seinen Thesen überzeugt war. Theoretisch ist das Konzept sehr beeindruckend.


Stanzbiopsien, noch dazu ohne wenigstens lokaler Betäubung wie bei mir, behagen kaum einem Betroffenen. Wer das anders erlebt hat, ist zu beneiden.




> Danach sind zwei Dinge eingetreten:
> 
> Erstens habe ich hier im Forum lernen müssen, dass die Plodie nicht eineindeutig ist (ich kann auch mit "günstiger" Ploidie einen relativ aggressiven Krebs haben und umgekehrt).
> 
> Zweitens habe ich feststellen müssen, dass die FNAB als Verfahren in der praktischen Anwendung Probleme machte. Böcking konnte mir zwar einige wenige Ärzte nennen, die das Verfahren durchführten. Bei einem von denen war ich dann, um dann später von Böcking feststellen zu lassen, dass von 19 Aspirationen nur 4 auswertbar waren, also tatsächlich genügend angesaugtes Gewebe enthielten. In den anderen 15 war praktisch nur Blut. 4 von 19 bedeutet, dass die repräsentative Abdeckung meiner Prostata definitiv "im Eimer" war.


Das las sich *hier* schon mal optimistischer.

Schon damals hatte sich übrigens Prof. Böcking in Anbetracht der wenig Gewebe aufweisenden FNAB-Biopsate anschliessend geäußert, wie aus meinem damaligen Beitrag zu entnehmen ist. Bitte *hier* lesen.




> Und damit komme ich wieder zu dem Punkt, den ich mehrfach relativ erfolglos hier einzubringen versucht habe. Da man nie weiß - weder beim Stanzen noch bei FNAB -, ob der agressivste Herd getroffen wurde (!!), sind eigentlich nur sehr negative Ploidie- oder GS-Werte überhaupt therapeutisch relevant. 
> Günstige Werte sind auf den ersten Blick ganz nett, geben aber keinerlei Sicherheit, sondern dürfen nur im Gesamtkontext aller Parameter bewertet werden. Nichts wäre gefährlicher als allein aufgrund einer positiven Plodie-/GS-Bestimmung Entwarnung zu geben
> 
> Insofern ist für mich, wie schon gesagt, die ganze "Überlegenheits-Diskussion" bzgl. Ploidie und GS eine überflüssige Kopfgeburt; es geht dabei zwar um einen wichtigen, letztlich aber nur um einen einzigen von sehr vielen Parametern, aus deren Gesamtbild valide therapeutische Konsequenzen zu ziehen sind.
> Damit bin ich wieder beim Zitat von Tom - jeder soll es so machen, wie er möchte. Viel wichtiger als diese Überlegenheitsfrage ist das differentialdiagnostische Gesamtbild des einzelnen Betroffenen, egal ob er Ploidie oder GS einbezieht. 
> Preisfrage: Wenn interessiert diese Überlegenheitsfrage eigentlich, wenn doch sowieso nur das Gesamtbild aller Parameter relevant ist?


So kann man das Ganze natürlich auch vorurteilsfrei abtun, und man ist dann letztlich genauso schlau wie von Anfang an. So einfach könnte das sein. Dazu passen denn auch die von LowRoad aus einem Beitrag von Dr. Myers eingestellten Textpassagen:

"Es ist ein großer Fehler, Prostatakrebs als eine einzige Erkrankung anzusehen und alle in die gleiche Kiste einzuordnen, da es diese Kiste überhaupt nicht gibt! Der Schlüssel zur erfolgreichen Behandlung von Prostatakrebs ist das Erkennen der unterschiedlichen Krankheitsausprägungen. Einteilen von Patienten in Gruppen gleichen Verlaufs. Niedrige PSA Rezidive nach Operation ist ein spezielle Klasse, bis hin zu den Extremen, die ich ihnen hier gezeigt habe. Gilt natürlich auch für Patienten. Wenn sie der Meinung sind ihre Erkrankung wäre anders als der Normalfall, sollten sie auch ein individuelle Therapie einfordern. Der Leitlinienansatz, Standard-Of-Care, wird vom Normalfall dominiert, diese Bestimmen mit seinem Verhalten die entsprechenden Therapiekonzepte. Es gibt keine statistische oder logische Begründung dafür, dass Patienten, die nicht in das "Normalkollektiv" passen durch diese Therapieformen ausreichend versorgt werden." 

Prof. Böcking stellte mir nun gestern aktuell zu den obigen Aussagen die folgende Darstellung zur Verfügung:

"Es geht doch in der Medizin meist um Wahrscheinlichkeiten der  
Vorhersage eines bestimmten Krankheitsverlaufes. Wer kann da schon  
sichere Vorhersagen machen, ohne z.B. die ganze Prostata unter dem   
Mikroskop untersucht zu haben? An Stanzbiopsien kann sowohl der  
Gleason-Score daneben liegen, als auch die DNA-Ploidie, was die  
Prognose eines Progresses eines Prostatakarzinoms betrifft. Wenn aber  
in 27 anständigen wissenschaftlichen Studien nachgewiesen wurde, dass  
der Gleason-Score häufiger daneben liegt als die DNA-Ploidie, ist es  
dann nicht berechtigt, für letzte zu werben?

Die Repräsentativität einer Probenentnahme steigt natürlich mit der  
Menge gewonnenen Materials, je mehr desto besser. Dem habe ich nie  
widersprochen. Gegen diese mit der Materialmenge steigende Sicherheit  
sind aber doch die damit steigenden Komplikationsraten abzuwägen.  
Unsere Aufgabe als Ärzte ist es, den Patienten das Für und Wider  
beider Vorgehensweisen zu erläutern und sie dann in die Entscheidung  
einzubeziehen."

Das war es denn auch wohl.

*"Der Mensch lernt nur auf eigene Kosten"*
(Aus Arabien)

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Das las sich *hier* schon mal optimistischer.


Ich weiß nicht, was es bringen soll, im Dezember 2012 auf einen Beitrag aus dem Mai 2006 (!) hinzuweisen!? Damals hatte ich 1,5 Jahre PCa-Erfahrung, heute blicke ich auf mehr als 8 Jahre zurück.

Ich habe seither dazugelernt, habe eine zweite (recht erfolglose) FNAB gehabt und habe erfahren, dass die Ploidie nur im Zusammenhang mit anderen Parametern etwas bringt. Insofern bleibe ich bei meinen Aussagen in diesem Thread. 

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> ???????


Auf was mögen diese vielen Fragezeichen wohl hinweisen??




> Ich weiß nicht, was es bringen soll, im Dezember 2012 auf einen Beitrag aus dem Mai 2006 (!) hinzuweisen!? Damals hatte ich 1,5 Jahre PCa-Erfahrung, heute blicke ich auf mehr als 8 Jahre zurück.


Der Beitrag ist nicht vom Mai 2006!! Er wurde im März 2008 geschrieben und enthielt  schon sehr viel mehr Wissen um die DNA-Ztometrie, als die erwähnten nur 1.5. Jahre PCa-Erfahrung.




> Ich habe seither dazugelernt, habe eine zweite (recht erfolglose) FNAB gehabt und habe erfahren, dass die Ploidie nur im Zusammenhang mit anderen Parametern etwas bringt. Insofern bleibe ich bei meinen Aussagen in diesem Thread.


Warum die zweite FNAB recht erfolglos gewesen sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Immerhin wurde doch erneut und von einem der besten Zyto-Pathologen festgestellt, dass keine Krebszellen mehr gefunden werden konnten. Das gilt auch dann noch, wenn etliche Aspirationen nicht verwertbar waren, was übrigens auch bei Stanz-Biopsaten vorkommen kann. Mir geht es hier in erster Linie um die deutliche erkennbare, bewußt negativ eingeschätzte Beurteilung der Zuverlässigkeit einer Ploidie-Befundung. Fehleinschätzungen in der Medizin können ohnehin durchaus auch durch menschliches Versagen oder nicht ausreichendes Einschätzungsvermögen entstehen. Es ist aber noch kein ausreichender Grund zu erkennen, wegen einer eigenen enttäuschenden Erfahrung einen diagnostischen Weg in Abrede zu stellen bzw. unberechtigte, laienhafte Zweifel anklingen zu lassen.
*
"Der erste Irrtum zeugt den zweiten"*
(Norbert Stoffel)

----------


## Schorschel

> Auf was mögen diese vielen Fragezeichen wohl hinweisen??
> Auf mein Unverständnis für die Sinnhaftigkeit Deines Hinweises, Harald.
> 
> 
> Der Beitrag ist nicht vom Mai 2006!! Er wurde im März 2008 geschrieben und enthielt schon sehr viel mehr Wissen um die DNA-Ztometrie, als die erwähnten nur 1.5. Jahre PCa-Erfahrung.
> Stimmt - da hatte ich auf's falsche Datum geschaut. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage, dass ich seit März 2008 Erhebliches dazugelernt habe (einschl. einschlägiger FNAB-Erfahrungen).
> 
> 
> Warum die zweite FNAB recht erfolglos gewesen sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Immerhin wurde doch erneut und von einem der besten Zyto-Pathologen festgestellt, dass keine Krebszellen mehr gefunden werden konnten. Das gilt auch dann noch, wenn *etliche* Aspirationen nicht verwertbar waren... 
> ...


Lasst einfach die Kirche im Dorf - die Ploidie ist kein Königsweg, sondern schlicht und einfach ein wichtiger Parameter unter vielen - und er ist nach meiner Überzeugung nicht einmal "primus inter pares".

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> und er ist nach meiner Überzeugung nicht einmal "primus inter pares".


Welche Überheblicheit, und dann anderen Forumsbenutzern abzuverlangen, die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen. Steht in Wiesbaden keine Kirche, in der Du Deine eher nicht stimmigen Schlußfolgerungen abladen kannst? Den vielen Betroffenen, die sich für AS interessieren, hast Du jedenfalls mit Deinen wenig überzeugenden Gedankengängen keinen Gefallen getan bzw. ihnen nicht den Weg geebnet.
*
"Es gibt Menschen, die sich einbilden, was sie erfahren, das verstünden sie auch"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
manch einer mag sich fragen, was ist Differentialdiagnostik?
Antwort: Wenn man eine Gerade mit Steigung Null differenziert, ist das Ergebnis Null, wobei dies beeindruckend in der Praxis bestätigt wird mit

FNAB: Ergebnis NullStanzbiopsie: Ergebnis NullTURP: Ergebnis Null, wobei noch die Gegenprobe vom Hoffnungsträger Bonkhoff aussteht.
Gruß Knut.

P.S. Es sind erstaunliche Fortschritte im Forum zu verzeichnen. Vor ein paar Tagen ging es noch um die Grundrechnungsarten, und nun sind wir schon bei der höheren Mathematik angelangt.

----------


## Schorschel

Wenn ich Eure aufgeregten Beiträge lese, Harald und Knut, kann ich nur den Volksmund zitieren: "Getroffene Hunde bellen". (Der Tier-Bezug soll nicht beleidigend sein, aber das Sprichwort lautet nun mal so.) 

Und falls Du Dich zum Thema Differentialdiagnostik weiterbilden möchtest, Knut, empfehle ich Dir dieses Buch:

http://www.amazon.de/Differenzialdia...dp_kinw_strp_1


Im Übrigen: Auch Eure permanenten Attacken auf mich und andere machen die Ploidie nicht zu einer überlegenen Methode, und lösen auch nicht die FNAB-Probleme. Ihr beschädigt durch Eure Verbissenheit vielmehr den durchaus verdienten Stellenwert der Methode, den auch ich immmer betont habe. 

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

Zur Differentialdiagnostik muss ich mir kein Buch kaufen, das lässt sich* hier* klären, obwohl das eigentlich hier nicht das in Rede stehende Thema ist. Wer hier was beschädigt bzw. schon ganz erheblich beschädigt hat, hat die schweigende Mehrheit der aktiven Forumsbenutzer längst herausgefunden.





> manch einer mag sich fragen, was ist Differentialdiagnostik?
> Antwort: Wenn man eine Gerade mit Steigung Null differenziert, ist das Ergebnis Null, wobei dies beeindruckend in der Praxis bestätigt wird mit
> 
> 
> FNAB: Ergebnis NullStanzbiopsie: Ergebnis NullTURP: Ergebnis Null, wobei noch die Gegenprobe vom Hoffnungsträger Bonkhoff aussteht.


Besser konnte man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen.
*
"Wenige Dinge auf Erden sind lästiger als die stumme Mahnung, die von einem guten Beispiel ausgeht"*
(Mark Twain)

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Wer hier was beschädigt bzw. schon ganz erheblich beschädigt hat, hat die schweigende Mehrheit der aktiven Forumsbenutzer längst herausgefunden...


Da bin ich absolut sicher!!

Dies ist mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread.

Schorschel

----------


## Samy

Mit Ausnahme vom Artikel "Vitamin D steigert Risiko für hellen Hautkrebs", den ich aus Springermedizin in dieses Forum gesetzt habe und kontroverse Diskussionen auslöste, bin ich seit meiner Bonkhoff-Kritik (seit 24.03.2011) diesem Forum ferngeblieben. Nachdem ich erneut festgestellt habe, dass aktive Teilnehmer weiterhin ihre Glaubenssätze - ungeachtet der klinischen und statistischen Fakten - vehement vertreten, stellte sich die Frage, ob es überhaupt Sinn hat, mich wie Daniel an solchen Diskussionen zu beteiligen. Aus Folgenden ist zu entnehmen, warum ich diese Frage bejaht habe.

Wie aus meiner PKH zu entnehmen ist, lautet mein histologischer Befund nach RPE 03/2004: pT3b pN1(1/14) R1, Mx, G III (4a+5b). Laut dem 2. histologischen Befund (2. Gutachten Prof. Bonkhof): Gleason III (5+5), neuroendokrine Differenzierung mit ausgedehnter CGA-Verteilung. Dieses 2. Gutachten, das in meiner PKH unter Anlage 1 wiedergegeben ist, bezeichnete Knut einst als den niederschmetterndsten Befund, den er in diesem Forum gelesen hatte (s. das letzte Zitat in diesem Beitrag).

Aus Anlage 2 (Pathologisch-anatomische Begutachtung des Institut für Pathologie, Prof. Dr. Bollman vom 14.03.2005) ist ferner zu entnehmen, dass es sich bei meinem Prostatatumor "um ein DNA-aneuploides Karzinom mit Stammlinie im hypotriploiden Bereich bei 2,75 C handelt". Wären die Thesen dieses Thereads zu DNA-Verlauf zutreffend, dann müßte ich demnach in Jenseits liegen. Mein PSA-Wert dürfte nun Ende 2012 (knapp 9 Jahre nach RPE) nicht unter der Nachweisgrenze (0,013) liegen. 

Schließlich ist aus Anlage 3 ( Befunde des Instituts für Klinische Chemie am Klinikum der Uni. München  Großhadern) zu entnehmen, dass die CGA- und ProGRP- Tumormarker vor meiner Nierentransplantation vom 3.06.2010 mit stetig verschlechternden Nierenwerten (Kreatinin und Harnstoff) gestiegen und nach der Nierentransplantation mit verbesserten Nierenwerten gesunken sind. 

Seit 2005 versuche ich vergebens zu belegen, dass es falsch ist, von erhöhtem CGA-Tumormarker, der wie in meinem Fall u.a. aus Niereninsuffizienz herrühren kann, auf neuroendokrinen Prostatatumor zu schließen, so dass die Thesen Prof. Bonkhoff, wonach etwa 10 Prozent aller Prostatatumoren neuroendokrin sind, genauso zu hinterfragen ist, wie seine Behauptungen, sie seien hormon- und strahlungresistent. Obwohl neuroendokrine Prostatatumore laut der medizinischen Fach-Literatur lediglich in einem einstelligen Promillebereich auftreten, obwohl auch Hartmut und LowRoad diese Tatsache nicht bestritten:



> meinem Kenntnisstand nach beruht Bonkhoffs These von der Strahlenresistenz von NE-Tumoren auf seiner Beobachtung, dass bei der Analyse von NE-Gewebe in der Proliferationsfraktion keine NE-Zellen gefunden wurden. Er leitet daraus ein generelles Verharren dieser Zellen im G0-Status ab, also keine Teilungsfähigkeit, und folglich auch keine Apoptose bei Bestrahlung.
> In der Literatur fand ich nicht eine Forschungsarbeit, die diese These bestätigen würde. Soweit die Strahlenresistenz bei NE-Zellen angeführt wird, erfolgt ein Verweis auf Bonkhoff. 
> Hartmut





> Interpretiert man Bonkhoffs Aussage so, dass die in 5-25% der Fälle vorhandene NED in Prostatakrebsbiopsien bestrahlungsresistent sind, dann kann man dafür keine Belege finden. 
> Ich habe zumindest nichts auf Lager.


 hatte ich in zahlreichen Stellungnahmen und Widerlegungen gegen die Autoritätsverblendung in Forum zu argumentieren. 

Anders als in diesem Thread hat Knut die Sachlage damals treffend zu beschreiben verstanden: 


> Damals gab es zwei Goldene Kälber im Forum, nämlich Leibowitz und Bonkhoff.
> Samy hat seine Bonkhoff Diagnose in diesen Thread eingestellt, und ich habe noch nichts Niederschmetterndes als diese Diagnose hier im Forum gelesen. Seinen Thread Ich lebe noch ist, so finde ich, eine nachzuempfindende menschliche Reaktion wie auch seine Kritik an Bonkhoffs Thesen aufgrund seiner persönlichen Erfahrungen. Die Situation lässt sich auf einen einfachen Nenner bringen, entweder ist Samy ein kleines medizinisches Wunder oder die Thesen von Bonkhoff sind doch nicht so unangreifbar.


Seit 2004 verfolge ich  zu Beginn zunehmend, inzwischen nur sporadisch  die Beiträge in diesem Forum. Da war von Leibowitz, Strum, Bonkhoff, Bönning und Co die Rede und jeder, der die Thesen dieser  in Forum zu Götzen erhöhten - Persönlichkeiten in Frage stellte (wie etwa Dr. Wu, Daniel und teilweise auch Urologe fs), hatte sich von Götzengläubigen persönlich und unsachlich beleidigen zu lassen. Aus diesem Grunde bewundere ich Daniel, der sich davon nicht entmutigen lässt.

Die Frage, ob es Sinn hat, erneut gegen den Strom in diesem Forum zu schwimmen, hatte ich zu bejahen  in der Hoffnung, einige Schicksalsgenossen vor Irrtümern zu warnen, die mich infolge der Lektüren mancher Hobby-Experten im Forum irregeführt haben. Zwar macht eine Schwalbe noch keinen Sommer, doch möge die positive Entwicklung meines Falles trotz lebenslanger Einnahme der Immunsuppressiva (Medikamente, die den Immunsystem unterdrücken, um die Abstoßung der Spenderniere entgegen zu wirken) und Absetzung des Avodarts dazu beitragen, etwa die These, dass durch Stärkung des Immunsystems, Einnahme von Vitaminen und anderen Wundermitteln der rapiden PSA-Steigerung entgegen zu wirken ist, in Frage zu stellen.

----------


## Samy

*Nachtrag:* 
Es ist wesentlich darauf hinzuweisen, dass die DNA-Analyse in meinem Fall 2005 auf der Grundlage des Präparats  (radikal entfernte Prostata) nach der RPE 2004 jedoch nicht zuvor auf der Grundlage der Nadelbiopsie durchgeführt wurde. Sie beruht daher nicht auf eine lokale Probe-Abnahme von Prostata, sondern erstreckte sich auf die gesamte Prostata. Wäre die in diesem Forum wiederholt vorgetragene These der DNA-Degeneration, die unter Hormontherapie beschleunigt abläuft, dann läßt sich Knuts Aussage:  


> Die Situation lässt sich auf einen einfachen Nenner bringen, entweder ist Samy ein kleines medizinisches Wunder oder die Thesen von Bonkhoff sind doch nicht so unangreifbar.


 wie folgt verallgemeinern: 
*"Die Situation lässt sich auf einen einfachen Nenner bringen, entweder ist Samy ein kleines medizinisches Wunder oder auch die Thesen über die DNA-Degeneration sind doch nicht so unangreifbar."
*Angesichts meiner Krankheitsanfälligkeit (immun schwacher Nierentransplantierter, der an Prostatakrebs erkrankt ist) bin ich mit Sicherheit kein medizinisches Wunder. Eher sollte man alle nicht überprüfbare Thesen in Frage stellen.

----------


## Samy

*Nachtrag 2:* 
Vor dem Abflug nach Teneriffa freue ich mich, dass keine Erwiderungen zu meinem Beitrag erfolgt ist, die mich genötigt hätten, wie zuvor 2003 Seiten langen, Bände füllenden Erwiderungen abzugeben. Aus folgenden Gründen und aus eigenen bitteren Erfahrungen bitte ich um Verständnis, dass ich auch künftig  jedenfalls nicht mehr in diesem Thread  nicht zu eventuellen Einwänden Stellung beziehen werde.

Ich bin nicht nachtragend, wohl aber der mögliche *Einwand, 
**von einer DNA-Degeneration* *in meinem Fall kann keine Rede sein, da mein aneuploide PK-Tumor mit der RPE entfernt worden sei,*erfordert, an meine Auseinandersetzung mit Hartmuth zu erinnern [wobei die in eckigen Klammern gesetzte Erläuterungen im 2. Zitat nachträglich ergangen sind, um zum Verständnis beizutragen]. 




> Und wieder unser Samy:
> Obwohl er Bonkhoff unterstellt, NED falsch diagnostiziert zu haben, behauptet er dreist und unbekümmert, er habe einen Neuroendikrinen Tumor gehabt und sei durch Bestrahlung geheilt worden: Ich war anfangs auch dauf reingefallen, bis ich feststellte, dass Samy 2004 eine RPE mit Lymphknotenentfernung durchführen ließ und seine NED so offensichtlich erfolgreich entfernt wurde. Gegenüber den Forumsmitgliedern ist diese seine obige unwahre Darstellung schlicht unverschämt.





> Hartmuth stellt mich in seinem Beitrag als ein Lügner, der nur auf Irreführung aus ist. Daher sehe ich mich erneut genötigt, seine weitere Verdächtigungen zu entkräften, ohne auf seine fehlende Höflichkeit, Redlichkeit und Rechtschaffenheit polemisch zu reagieren. 
> Wenn [man in meinem Fall die] Bonkhoffs Diagnose für unfehlbar erachtet, dann würde mein NET [neuroendokriner Tumor, bzw. NED (neuroendokrine Differnzeirung)] 2009 durch Bestrahlung beseitigt. Daher ist diese [meine von Hartmuth beanstandete] Aussage mit dem Vermerk vgl. meine Kritik gegen die Bonkhoffs Thesen versehen worden. 
> Hartmuths Behauptung, mein NET sei bereits 2004 durch RPE beseitigt worden, kommt aus dem Bauche. Denn hätte ich einen NET, dann wäre er beim Rezidiv wiederaufgetreten und wäre dann erneut durch die Bestrahlung beseitigt worden.


*Der mögliche* *Einwand, von einer DNA-Degeneration,* die Gegenstand dieses Threads ist,* kann* *in meinem Fall* *keine Rede sein, da mein aneuploide PK-Tumor mit der RPE entfernt worden sei, ist dementsprechend nicht haltbar. Denn sonst wäre ein Rezidiv nicht aufgetreten.*

Und wieder unser Hartmuth:



> Alte Masche: Bonkhoff einfach Aussagen und Prozentangaben zu unterstellen, die er so nie gemacht hatte, um dann eine Patientenverunsicherung durch falsche Attestierung behaupten zu können. Auch dies ganz gezielte Diffamierungsabsicht und keineswegs ein Versehen.






> *Zur Widerlegung und Klärung:* Die Aussage, dass NET die zweithäufigste PK-Tumorart ist und in über 10 % der Fälle vorkommt, stammt aus der (mir bis 2008 bekannten) alten Version der Bonkhoffs Website. Darin sprach er von NET in über 10 % der Fälle (und nicht wie in der neuen Version von NED in nur 10 % der Fälle). *In beiden Website-Versionen ist von der Strahlungsresistenz der NED (und nicht NET, wie Hartmut zu relativieren versucht) die Rede.*


Die zahlreichen Ausführungen der Hobby-Experten, die Forumteilnehmern nahelegen, ein 2. Gutachten beim Prof. Bonkhoff  einzuholen, legen in der Tat nahe, als ob der hormon- und bestrahlungsresistente NET in 10 % aller PK-Fällen auftreten. *Angesicht der Tatsache, dass NET beim PK statistisch in einem einstelligen Promille-Bereich auftritt, dürfte die Anzahl aller Forum-Teilnehmer, bei denen ein NET aufgetreten ist, sich an den Fingern abzählen lassen, belegt wie absurd die Seiten langen, Bände füllenden Diskussionen (**darunter auch meine)* *über NET, deren Bedeutung und Häufigkeit sowie deren Hormon- und Bestrahlungresistenz sind. Wobei meine Auseinandersetzung hätte dazu dienen sollen, manchen Betroffenen Hoffnung zu geben und vor den Schwarzmalern zu warnen.
* 
*Mit der DNA-Analyse, die Gegenstand dieses Threads ist, gilt das Gleiche. Die Theorie, die u.a. Knut mit unermüdlichem Fleiß im Forum aufgezeichnet und dargelegt hat, ist viel zu schön und wahr zu sein. "Grau, teurer Freund, ist alle Theorie, und Grün des Lebens goldner Baum"* (Mephisto in Goethes Faust).

Frohe Weihnachten und ein glückliches neues Jahr wünsche ich allen im voraus. Samy

----------


## HorstK

> Vor dem Abflug nach Teneriffa...


Hallo Samy,

wünsche Dir einen guten Flug und einen schönen Aufenthalt auf der Insel. 
Bin seit 19.Nov.auf Gran Canaria (Süden) bei angenehmen Temperaturen und guter Atlantikluft.


Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Schorschel und Samy:-

In meinem Fall, wie eingangs beschrieben, war die DNA-Analyse der Gleason-Bestimmung überlegen. Diese Überlegenheit sehe ich in der Tatsache, dass das DNA-Histogramm das g e s a m t e Spektrum der Tumorpopulation angezeigt hätte und nicht nur den häufigsten und zweithäufigsten Grad der Entartung, wodurch ich getäuscht wurde. Eine Generalisierung würde ich da schon wagen, weil man Generalisierungen nicht nur aus einer Vielzahl von Einzelfällen herleiten kann sondern auch aus der Stringenz eines Einzelfalls.
Dass Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsien auch fehlgehen oder unzureichendes Material hervorbringen können, ist doch klar. Bei Stanzbiopsien wird das aber so hingenommen, während an FNABs hier immer ideale Ansprüche gestellt werden. Über meine 6-Stanzen-Biopsie vom 2.11.2001 steht im Bericht: "Linksseitig deutlich weniger Untersuchungsgut. Hier keine Tumorinfiktrate, es sind aber insgesamt nur 3 Drüsen erfasst, überwiegend handelt es sich um Stromaanteile. Inwieweit dieses für den linken Lappen repräsentativ ist, kann nicht entschieden werden. Gleason-Score: 2-3=5" Da hat es gereicht, mir die Operation nahe zu legen. An der Aussagekraft gezweifelt hatte niemand.

Die Ausführungen von Samy:

"Seit 2004 verfolge ich  zu Beginn zunehmend, inzwischen nur sporadisch  die Beiträge in diesem Forum. Da war von Leibowitz, Strum, Bonkhoff, Bönning und Co die Rede und jeder, der die Thesen dieser  in Forum zu Götzen erhöhten - Persönlichkeiten in Frage stellte (wie etwa Dr. Wu, Daniel und teilweise auch Urologe fs), hatte sich von Götzengläubigen persönlich und unsachlich beleidigen zu lassen. Aus diesem Grunde bewundere ich Daniel, der sich davon nicht entmutigen lässt."


sind unsachlich und beleidigend. 

Die von Samy genannten Urologen sind in dieses Forum gekommen in dem Glauben, sie könnten uns von oben herab mit ihrem Fachwissen belehren und eine "Der (unwissende) Patient fragt, der (wissende) Experte antwortet" - Rolle spielen. Es hat dann immer einige Zeit gedauert, bis sie begonnen haben zu begreifen, dass das hier nicht geht, weil eine ganze Menge Leute hier zwar keine chirurgische Erfahrung oder Wissen von Bestrahlungstechnik haben, aber im theoretischen Wissen und Kenntnis der Literatur (Strum u.a.) über Prostatakrebs ihnen weit überlegen sind. Da haben die Urologen dann das Forum entweder wieder verlassen oder sind in ihren Ratschlägen vorsichtiger geworden.

Stephen B. Strum ist hier nie als "Götze" gesehen worden, aber als große Autorität und wurde ja auch ins Deutsche übersetzt. Er ist auch Leitfigur geblieben hier im Forum und im privatärztliche Bereich. Die Thesen von Leibowitz haben das Forum in der Tat lange Zeit beherrscht. Er war für mich und viele andere aber kein "Götze", sondern ein Rettungsanker vor mangelhafter Diagnostik und schlechten Therapien. Zurückblickend bin ich froh, dass es Leibowitz damals gegeben hat und finde, dass er uns auch heute noch viel Wichtiges sagen kann. 

Zu Samys Aussagen über Prof. Bonkhoff kann ich nichts sagen. Ich habe in meiner 10-jährigen Beschäftigung mit PK von Bonkhoff nichts, aber auch gar nichts gelernt oder profitiert, obgleich ich seine Vorträge gehört und einige seiner Schriften gelesen habe. Das Schriftgut der Zytopathologen (Tribukait, Böcking u.a,) hingegen erlebe ich als verständlich, in sich schlüssig und die Thesen und Prognosen konform mit meiner Krankengeschichte und der Anderer, die ich kenne und über die ich lese. Warum soll ich diese Richtung dann nicht auch propagieren?

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Samy,
zuerst freut es mich sehr, dass es Dir gut geht und dass Du nach einem Jahr Forumspause Deinen Slogan Ich lebe noch Deinen Kritikern immer noch vorhalten kannst.
Ich bin ja mehrfach in Deinen Ausführungen erwähnt bzw. neben Hartmut zu einer zentralen Figur aufgerückt. Warum Dir mein Engagement für die DNA Ploidie missfällt, verstehe ich nicht, und zu Deinen- von mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Behauptungen zur DNA-Ploidie- nehme ich noch Stellung.

Dass ich bisher nicht auf Deine Ausführungen- und auch dies ist keine Stellungnahme dazu- geantwortet habe, ist keine Missachtung Deines Beitrages sondern ein reines Zeitproblem, denn ich weiß aus Erfahrung wie arbeitsaufwendig eine Diskussion mit Dir ist.

Und zurzeit bin ich geschäftlich sehr eingebunden, da ich ein größeres Projekt realisiere, das erst Ende 2013 abgeschlossen sein wird. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich eine schon lange geplante Reise am 1.1.2013 nach Südamerika und Antarktis antrete und somit unter Druck stehe, zeitlich alles auf die Reihe zu bringen.

Dir wünsche ich eine schöne Zeit auf Teneriffa und den Ehrgeiz, es Harald gleich zu tun, den Teide zu besteigen, denn gute körperliche Fitness ist für uns PKler die halbe Therapie. 

Gruß Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

> In meinem Fall, wie eingangs beschrieben, war die DNA-Analyse der Gleason-Bestimmung überlegen. Diese Überlegenheit sehe ich in der Tatsache, dass das DNA-Histogramm das g e s a m t e Spektrum der Tumorpopulation angezeigt hätte und nicht nur den häufigsten und zweithäufigsten Grad der Entartung, wodurch ich getäuscht wurde.


Lieber Reinhard,

was mich auch heute noch irritiert, ist der am Anfang Deiner PKH festgestellte GS 5 (2+3).




> Da hat es gereicht, mir die Operation nahe zu legen. An der Aussagekraft gezweifelt hatte niemand.


Dein Schutzengel oder Dein Bauchgefühl haben Dich damals davor bewahrt, dass Du Dich hast ektomieren lassen.

Dein Ploidie-Befund von 2008 hat Dich darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass sich das PCA inzwischen aggressiver darstellt. Aber Du bist trotz sicher auch altersbedingter gesundheitlicher Probleme immer noch, besonders auch geistig aktiv, und das ist auch eine wichtige Disziplin, um älter zu werden. Du hast Dich trotz häufiger Anfeindungen nicht von Deiner Linie und von Deinem Bekenntnis zu den Lehren insbesondere von Tribukait abbringen lassen, und das soll doch was heißen in diesem Forum, in dem nur das gilt, was evidenzbasiert ist oder der S3-Leitlinie entspricht. Deine letzten Beiträge in diesem Forum waren aus meiner Sicht lesenswert. Bleib weiter aktiv, damit wir Beide demnächst unseren Achtzigsten gemeinsam in Berlin feiern können. Ich komme wirklich dahin!

*"Die Versuchung ist eine wunderbare Sache. Das merkt man erst dann, wenn man nicht mehr in Versuchung gerät"*
(William Somerset Maugham)

----------


## Josef

*Die DNA-Analyse ist der Gleason-Bestimmung überlegen*DAS kann ich natürlich nicht "unterschreiben", sondern "wie wäre es mit beiden/mehreren Grundlagen" eine Entscheidung zu finden.

Dazu brauch es Stanzgewebe.
Frage:
1) US-gesteuert, Urologe, oder
b) MR-gesteuert, Physiker?

-----------------------------------------------------------

"Prostatakrebs-Patienten nach DNA-Zytometrie vereinigt euch",
speziell jene, die letztens im Rahmen der Studie analysiert wurden,
oder gibt es das hier,
und ich fand es nur nicht?

Dietmar
www.krebsforum.at

----------


## helmut.a.g.

*Dr. med. Bliemeister rät generell von der FNAB zur DNA-Verlaufskontrolle bei einer AS-Strategie ab.*

Resultierend aus seine 8-jährigen Erfahrung seiner PK-Patienten begründet er Anfang 20133 dies sinngemäß:

Um eine maximale diagnostische Sicherheit begründen zu können, bei kleinen PK`s, während einer AS-Strategie, muss genügend Tumorgewebe des PK gewonnen werden.
Wegen der ungenügenden Kontrolle der Entnahme-Positionen mit der Feinnadel, verbunden mit oft mangelhafter zytologischer Qualifikation der befundenen Pathologen, sollte die DNA-Verlaufskontrolle an Stanzbiopsaten evaluiert werden, da die dafür notwendige Tumormasse gewährleistet ist.

Die aktualisierte Definition der DNA-Ploide von Prof. A. Böcking zur prognostischen Malignitätsgradierung des PCa`s ist nur mit geeigneter Apparatur umsetzbar, und setzt eine große Anwendungserfahrung voraus, neben einer profunden zytologischer Kenntnis.

*Beides ist nicht überall sofort verfügbar.*
**
Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

An Josef,

bei einer MRT-gesteuerten Stanzbiopsie, wird diese nicht von einem Pkysiker, Radiologen, durchgeführt, sondern von einem mit anwesenden Urologen. Der "Physiker" ist nur für die MRT-Einstellungen u. dgl. zuständig.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Helmut:-

Wenn Dr. Bliemeister das sagt, so mag er dafür seine Gründe haben. Überzeugt davon bin ich aber nicht. Bei mir haben die FNABs ausreichend Material für die richtige Befundung gehabt. Bei den anderen am Versuch Teilnehmenden offenbar auch. Dazu sagen möchte ich noch, dass man FNABs bei Zweifel problemlos auch mehrmals wiederholen kann, im Gegenstz zu Stanzbiopsien, die ich als rabiat und gefährlich empfinde. Und was die mangelhafte Ausbildung von Urologen und Pathologen für FNABs und DNA-Analysen anbelangt, würde ich sagen, was ich in Amerika oft zu hören bekam: There's no law against learning.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Reinardo,

dein Statement ist korrekt. Dr. Bliemeister verweist, aus seiner Erfahrung, nur darauf hin, dass die Praxis in ihrer Mehrzahl, ungenügend bzgl. der FNAB durchgeführt wird, und die Pathologen oftmals nicht die nötige Routine bestitzen in der Beurteilung, und Handhabung der Technologien. Dies aber bei einer AS-Strategie obligat sei, und Vorsicht geboten ist. WO, und durch WEM.
Auch bei mir wurde an ca. 1780 aspirierten Zellen die DNA evaluiert. In der Regel findet diese an ca. 300 Zellen statt.
Durchführen lies ich meine FNAB durch Prof. Strohmaier Coburg.
An bereits nach Feulgen umgefärbten zytologischen Präparaten lassen sich kaum noch normale Zellen von PCa-Zellen unterscheiden, was zur Folge hat, dass eine nachträgliche Messung nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ich habe dies nur zur allgem. Info gepostet.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

An Daniel Schmidt,

beim durchlesen dieses Thraeds ist mir Ihre Anmerkung im Kontext zur FNAB- versus Stanzen-Diskussion aufgefallen.

_"Allerdings ist es ganz klar, dass die FNAB nur eine gezielte Biopsie einen einzigen Prostatabereichs ist. Und damit haben Sie keine Aussage darüber, was "gleich nebendran" passiert."

_Diese Aussage bestätigt in der Tat, dass Sie Strahlentherapeut, und kein Urologe sind. Ich bin keines von beiden.
Aber ich glaube zu wissen, im Gegensatz zu Ihnen, dass erstens bei einer FNAB, die Zellen fächerförmig aspiriert werden, und daurch eine grössere Raumfordung mit erfasst wird als bei einer Stanze. Zweitens wird auch bei einer gewöhnlichen 4-fach FNAB, alle anderen Prostataareale, soweit wie möglich, mit erfasst, diese kann auch als Sechstantenpunktion vorgenommen werden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit 1 cm neben einem höheren entdifferenzierten Tumoranteil zu aspirieren, ist genauso groß wie bei einer Stanzbiopsie.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Josef

Zahlen eigentlich in D. (fast) alle Kassen die DNA-Zytometrie?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Josef,

ja, dies ist inzwischen Kassenleistung.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Josef

> Hallo Josef,
> ja, dies ist inzwischen Kassenleistung.
> Gruß Helmut


Danke Helmut und "Alle",
bitte Hilfe zwecks Vorlage bei den österreichischen drei Univ. Kliniken und den wichtigsten ö. Pflichtkrankenkassen (4), die davon null Ahnung haben, detto alle ö. PCA-SHG, 
muss der (mündige) deutsche PCA-Pat. dies verlangen, oder machen dies KH. (welche) bei z. B. Gleason 3+3 automatisch,
gibt es Fallzahlen, wie oft z. B. PCA Patiententen 2011 in D. eine DNA-Zytometrie verlangten/erhielten, Zahl der "entdeckten" PCA-Pat. 2011, 
wer von EUCH würde die DNA-Zytometrie bei Gleason 3+3 empfehlen, warum, warum nicht,
und bitte weitere "Denkanstöße" für die ö. Entscheidungsträger und ö. Pat.
Danke!
LG.
Dietmar
www.krebsforum.at

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Dietmar,

nachdem sich zu Deinen Fragen bislang keiner aufgerafft hat - das Thema DNA-Zytometrie mutet eher schon fast wie ein Hobby für einige Unbeirrte an - nun von mir ein paar Hinweise zu Deinen Fragen:




> muss der (mündige) deutsche PCA-Pat. dies verlangen, oder machen dies KH. (welche) bei z. B. Gleason 3+3 automatisch,


Ob mündig oder auch nicht, in der Tat muß der Patient auch hierzulande immer noch selbst den Wunsch zu einer zusätzlichen Malignitätsbefundung per Ploidie-Status äußern bzw. selbst den Auftrag dazu erteilen. Obwohl gerade bei evtl. geplantem AS oder einer nicht eindeutigen Aussage per Gleason-Score - z.B. bei 2 + 3 selbst in der S3-Leitlinie zum PCa schon auf die Möglichkeit zur DNA-Zytometriebefundung hingewiesen wird, ignorieren das die meisten Urologen, warum auch immer. In der Regel läuft das Ganze so ab, dass die beim Pathologen verwahrten Stanzbiopsate von ihm an ein Institut, das Ploidiebefundungen vornimmt, weitergeleitet werden.

*So sieht ein Vordruck* zur Überweisung an den Zyto-Pathologen aus.

*Hier* kannst Du die neue Broschüre, die demnächst in Druck geht, schon zur Kenntnis nehmen.




> gibt es Fallzahlen, wie oft z. B. PCA Patiententen 2011 in D. eine DNA-Zytometrie verlangten/erhielten, Zahl der "entdeckten" PCA-Pat. 2011,


Nach meinem Kenntnisstand gibt es wohl keine Datei, die alle Abläufe der letzten Jahre erfasst hat, die DNA-Z-Befundungen betreffen.




> wer von EUCH würde die DNA-Zytometrie bei Gleason 3+3 empfehlen, warum, warum nicht, und bitte weitere "Denkanstöße" für die ö. Entscheidungsträger und ö. Pat.


Deine Frage, die zwar im Plural gestellt ist, kann ich für mich grundsätzlich mit ja beantworten. Es kann doch nicht schaden, eine zusätzliche, noch dazu von den GKV getragene Untersuchung generell vornehmen zu lassen. Man hat einfach mehr Sicherheit, und es handelt sich doch zweifelsfrei um eine objektive Befundung im Gegensatz zum GS, der immer nur subjektiv trotz vorgegebener Einteilung der Malignität von 1 bis 5 sein wird. Auch Pathologen können sich irren oder haben mal einen schlechten Tag. Nicht zuletzt deswegen gab oder gibt es so häufig Zweitbefundungen.

Dir und Deinen Landsleuten alles Gute.

*"Verschiebe nicht auf morgen, was genau so gut auf übermorgen verschoben 
werden kann."* 
(Mark Twain)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...per Gleason-Score - z.B. bei 2 + 3 selbst in der S3-Leitlinie zum PCa schon auf die Möglichkeit zur DNA-Zytometriebefundung hingewiesen wird...


*Hallo Harald,
*also in den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Leitlinien, welche auf den Seiten des BPS verlinkt sind, kann ich unter _"DNA Zytometrie"_ nur folgenden aufschlussreichen Satz finden:

_"...Auch für die DNA-Zytometrie stehen nach Ansicht der Autoren nicht genügend Daten zur Verfügung, um den Routine-Einsatz als prädiktiver Marker für eine aktive Therapie zu begründen..."
_
In den EAU Guidelines ist das Thema DNA-Zytometrie, oder PLOIDY, wie es Neudeutsch heißt, überhaupt nicht erwähnt. Harald, in welchen Leitlinien hast Du den Hinweis gefunden, dass Gleason 5, den es eigentlich nicht gibt, mit DNA-Zytometrie weiter aufklärbar wäre?

Wir wollen den Josef aber nicht nur mit Formalien kommen, sondern auch die individuelle menschliche Seite beleuchten, und da frage ich Dich mal, was hat Dir die DNA-Zytometrie an therapiesteuernden Erkenntnissen gebracht, die Du sonst nicht erhalten hättest?

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber, unermüdlicher, harmoniesüchtiger Andi,

ja, Du hast mich erwischt. Asche über mein Haupt. Ich habe die S3-Leitlinie mit der Pathologenleitlinie vertauscht.

Pathologenleitlinie Seite 8 unter B.9:

"DNA-zytometrische Untersuchungen können im Einzelfall
als Zusatzuntersuchung bei bestimmten Fragestellungen,
z. B. Active Surveillance, neben dem Gleason-Grading
durchgeführt werden, sind jedoch nicht als Standard anzusehen."

*Hier* die vollständige Leitlinie zur Kontrolle.

Schon* hier* hatte ich erstmals auf sich abzeichnende Lichtblicke aufmerksam gemacht.

Natürlich weiß ich, dass es Gleason 2+3 als Score nicht geben sollte, und es dann passend zu 3+3 aufgerundet wird. Ich wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, dass die DNA-Zytometrie gerade bei niedriger Malignität einen wichtigen Vorteil gegenüber der Befundung nach der Skala des Dr. Gleason bietet.

Die zusätzliche Bewertung meines Ploidie-Befundes magst Du unter www.myprostate.eu am 27.7. 2007 unter Harald_1933 nachlesen. Das war für mich wie eine auf Jahre angelegte Beruhigungspille.

Da ich mich mittlerweile in Marokko bzw. heute aktuell in Casablanca befinde, mal eine Rückblende zu "As Time Goes By" und Rick's-Cafe, das immer noch existiert. Bitte *hier* und *hier* reinschauen und reinhören.

*"Die Zukunft hat viele Namen: Für Schwache ist sie das Unerreichbare, für die Furchtsamen das Unbekannte, für die Mutigen die Chance"
(Victor Hugo)*

Gruß Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

Lieber Harald,
Casablanca - klingt gut! Sehr gut! Hier sind es -5Grad und Neuschnee!

*Pathologie:
*In der von Dir verlinkten _"Anleitung zur pathologisch-anatomischen Diagnostik von Prostatatumoren"_ wird zur DNA-Zytometrie folgendes ausgeführt:

Derzeit sind keine prognostisch relevanten Marker identifi ziert, deren Aussagekraft einen diagnostischen Einsatz von immunhistochemischen, DNA-zytometrischen oder molekularbiologischen Untersuchungen rechtfertigt.DNA-zytometrische Untersuchungen können im Einzelfall als Zusatzuntersuchung bei bestimmten Fragestellungen, z. B. Active Surveillance, neben dem Gleason-Grading durchgeführt werden, sind jedoch nicht als Standard anzusehen.

Klingt nicht direkt zwingend! Natürlich ist eine Beruhigungspille vorteilhaft, und ich gönne Dir das auch, aber ob das als Grundlage zur generellen Durchführung zytometrischer Untersuchungen ausreichend ist?

Harald, noch viel Spaß in Casablanca - wäre ich auch da würde ich Dir tief in die Augen schauen!

----------


## Josef

Hallo,

ja, Casablanca klingt sehr gut, in Innsbruck starker Schneefall und die LKWs liegen wie am Bauch liegende Hirschkäfer herum.

Sehr interessant, eure Berichte zu lesen. Recht herzlichen Dank!!!
Aber auch ziemlich ernüchternd, aber somit m. E. verständlich, warum es Studien braucht. Denn jetzt ist es nachvollziehbar(er), dass ich in Ö. nicht den geringsten Funken zur Umsetzung schaffe, zuletzt kein Erfolg Univ. Kl. Innsbruck ("Prostatazentrum!"), detto Univ. Kl. Graz, und dann trotz Urgenzen(!) keine Antwort vom AKH-Wien seit Monaten.

Somit werde ich wohl bis auf weiteres meinen Freunden ab ..... (?) und PSA ..... empfehlen, die vorgeschlagene US-gesteuerte Biopsie, und dann (bei Bedarf) die DNA-Zytometrie mit oder ohne Kostenzuschuss in D. durchführen zu lassen. Dies z. B. bei Gl.S. 3+3 und Wunsch nach "zuwarten". Und wenn, soll Mann dann nur auf PSA-Verdoppelungszeit denken, oder auch andere Laborwerte von Anfang am mit einbeziehen?

Liebe Grüße

Dietmar
www.krebsforum.at

PS.: Jetzt ist in Wien der riesige ESR "Röntgen-Kongress" (20.000 Besucher), siehe Link und weitere Aussendungen in der dortigen Pressemappe ... http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/O...zusammenarbeit

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

daheim mehr.

Heute Gruss aus Quarzazate bei heissem Wuestensand.

Gruss Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

Lieber Harald,
Gruß zurück, aus dem verschneiten Taunus!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Derzeit sind immunhistologische Untersuchungen zur Klassifikation von Prostatakarzinomen im Allgemeinen nicht erforderlich und nur aufgrund einer entsprechenden Differenzialdiagnose, z. B. neuroendokrines Karzinom, indiziert. Derzeit sind keine prognostisch relevanten Marker identifiziert, deren Aussagekraft einen diagnostischen Einsatz von immunhistochemischen, DNA-zytometrischen oder molekularbiologischen Untersuchungen rechtfertigt. Die Bedeutung von Zusatzuntersuchungen auf isolierte Tumorzellen durch molekularbiologische oder immunhistologische Untersuchungen in Lymphknoten, Blut und Knochenmarksaspirat ist noch nicht abschließend zu beurteilen.


Lieber Andi,

Pathologen vermeiden gern zusätzliche Befundungen, wenn das dazu auch noch weniger gut honoriert wird.
Aber immerhin ist doch dass schon ein erster Anfang:




> "DNA-zytometrische Untersuchungen können im Einzelfall als Zusatzuntersuchung bei bestimmten Fragestellungen, z. B. Active Surveillance, neben dem Gleason-Grading durchgeführt werden, sind jedoch nicht als Standard anzusehen."


 
Zudem ist ein Pathologe nun mal kein Zytopathologe, der eine jahrelange Zusatzausbildung durchlaufen muß, um zuverlässige Ploidiebefunde erstellen zu können. Man scheut aus meiner Sicht schlicht die für Patienten mögliche und wichtige zusätzliche Malignitätsaussage. Man hat ja schon ein griffiges Werkzeug mit der Skala des Dr. Gleason und kommt dem die Biopsate ablieferndem Mediziner mit einer Aufrundung entgegen, obwohl sie nicht dem tatsächlichen bestehenden Tumorgeschehen, also dem Ist entspricht, wenn es sich z. B. um 2 + 3 handelt. Es bleibt jedem Betroffenen immerhin, dazu noch als Kassenleistung, unbenommen, sich zusätzliche Klarheit zu verschaffen. Für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen, warum dies im niedrigmalignem Bereich nicht jeder für sich in Anspruch nimmt.

Während meiner Marokkorundreise kam auch gelegentlich bei den abendlichen Zusammenkünften in kleinerem Kreise die Vergänglichkeit des Lebens zur Sprache. In mir selbst entstand bei den Anstiegen besonders im Hohen Atlas ein Gefühl der Dankbarkeit ob der noch nicht erloschenen Bereitschaft zum Durchhalten trotz altersbedingter Einschränkungen und der unmittelbar darauf folgenden Freude oder sogar so etwas wie Stolz, den jeweiligen Gipfelpunkt neben den anderen auch erreicht zu haben. Früher war so etwas selbstverständlich, nun wird man bescheidener, aber noch nicht demütig, obwohl das naheliegend sein könnte. *In unserer Vergänglichkeit liegt unser Lebendigsein verborgen. 
*
Natürlich habe ich auch Rick`s Cafe einen Besuch abgestattet.





Auf der legendären Straße der Kasbah hatte man oft Gelegenheit zur Besichtigung, besonders der berühmten in die Liste "UNESCO-Welterbestätte" aufgenommenen Kasbah Ait Benhaddou, wie die nachfolgenden Fotos zeigen, und die auch *hier* erwähnt wird. 





Neben der schon vorhandenen chronischen Bronchitis habe ich mir wegen der im März auch in Marokko meist noch kühlen Nächte eine hartnäckige noch nicht abgeklungene Erkältung mit verstopften Nasennebenhöhlen und Atembeschwerden eingehandelt. Dennoch geht es in der kommenden Woche wieder zur Blutabnahme, um die aktuellen Werte, besonders das PSA in Erfahrung zu bringen. Es bleibt weiter spannend.

Herzliche Grüße Harald.

*"Gelassenheit ist Einsicht in die Vergänglichkeit"* 
(Andreas Tenzer)

----------


## Harald_1933

Zur Abrundung noch die folgenden Fotos, die sich im letzten Beitrag nicht mehr unterbringen ließen:









*"Es gibt kein Glück ohne Wissen. Aber das Wissen vom Glück bringt Unglück; denn sich glücklich wissen heißt wissen, daß Glück Zeit ist und daß Zeit unweigerlich vergeht"* 
(Fernando Pessoa)

Herzliche Grüße Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

Harald,
sehr schöne Bilder! Ich wünschte ich könnte den Winter auch endlich zu den Akten legen. Sieht momentan leider nicht so aus...

DNA-Z:



> ...Es bleibt jedem Betroffenen immerhin, dazu noch als Kassenleistung, unbenommen, sich zusätzliche Klarheit zu verschaffen...


Das ist natürlich ein wirklich schlagendes Argument, so nach dem Motto:_ "... machen wir mal, kost ja nix..."._ Langfristig wird sich die DNA-Z gegen ein immer stärker aufkommendes sehr spezifisches Analyseangebot behaupten müssen:

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

schon beachtlich, was sich so alles in der pipeline tummelt. Aber außer PCA3-Test wird zumindest in unseren Breitengraden kaum jemand von den anderen aufgeführten Diagnosemöglichkeiten Gebrauch machen. Und der PCA3-Test - *hier* - beschrieben, beinhaltet auch noch etliche Unwägbarkeiten bzw. unsichere Aussagen in beide Richtungen, nämlich eher negativ oder eher positiv.

Dennoch auch Dir ein frohes Osterfest mit wenig Schnee im Taunus.

*"Es ist besser, in einer Wüste wach zu sein, als in einem Paradies zu schlafen"*
(Waldemar Bonsels)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Josef

Es wird noch Jahre dauern .....

Zum Trost ist ein Jahr und ein Jahr auch schon "Jahre".

18.-20.4.13, Hamburg, Urologie: Weniger ist manchmal mehr

----------


## Josef

Eine interessante Veranstaltung, mit dem Prostatakrebs-Zentrum

Aber leider waren bisherige Versuche die DNA-Bildzytometrie (ergänzend auch) zu beachten, umsonst. 

10.4.13, Innsbruck, 15h: PSA Screening, Vorteile bzw. Nachteile, aktuell

Gruß Dietmar

www.krebsforum.at

----------

